# BOOMER... The little bunny with a huge personality.



## BigBunny

Thought i would blog to keep records for myself and be able to reflect back on Boomers life and how far he has grown / come since the day we got him.

I will start right from the beginning........

Boomer was a product of a family party where someone thought it would be a fun idea to put the male rabbits with the female rabbits on Christmas day 2013. They had not planned of every having anymore baby bunnies and had separated all their rabbits. Boomer and 3 other kits were the result born on Australia day 2014.

I was planning to adopt a foster bunny from Grafton (a rabbit rescue) but was offered Boomer from my partners good friends parents. Once i seen the photo i could not resist the cute face ! a few weeks later (friday 7th March 2014) we picked Boomer up late one night with one of my good friends who is also a work colleague who came for the trip since she was thinking of getting a bunny herself.

As soon as i got there i was given the cutest little bunny i had ever seen !
my friend instantly fell in love with one of the white and grey coloured bunnies which she named Coconut.

We took the bunnies to my house and let them spend some times together before Coconut went home. Boomer was called Mr/Mrs Bunny back then because i couldn't think of any names.

Boomer instantly warmed up to his new home and surroundings. he eats non stop everything and anything and will do ANYTHING to get at the herb garden just outside of the door. 
Boomer stands on his back legs to look out of the glass door and loves to climb. i think he looks a little like a kangaroo with big ears when he does this. Out of a small list of names more people than not have liked the name Boomer so Boomer seamed appropriate as it also means kangaroo and he was born on Australia day so a Aussie name suits. 

Boomer is living the life on a indoor bunny between inside and the sunroom. He is very spoilt already and my son and i ADORE him. our niece also came to play for the day and just cant get enough of Boomer. One lucky bunny with all this love. 

The people we got Boomer from were not 100% sure what boomer was but guessed a boy. i also tried sexing him myself from all the images and info online. i am leaning towards boy... but give it a few weeks and we will visit the vet for our first check up and whatever else he may need and the vet i'm sure will give us an accurate gender identification.

:heartbeat:
We love BOOMER!

photo 1: the photo i was shown when boomer was just a few weeks old... i knew instantly he was coming home with me!

Photo 2:Boomer today enjoying Basil (his favourite !) picked by my niece.

Photo 3: Boomer on the night we got him with sibling 'Coconut'.


----------



## lovelops

Boomer is just too freaking cute for his own good!!! And all my 4 bunnies are indoor bunnies. I had a bad experience with a pregnant doe of mine and 2 of her kits winding up dead outside with no idea at all what happened when the kits were 4 days old. The two that survived were brought inside and live inside to this day. Ditto with my Holland Lop (Mini Lop) Lady and 10 pounder big girl Brooke!

I just love your baby and can't wait to hear more about Boomer as he grows up!

Welcome to you and Boomer!

All the best
Vanessa


----------



## BigBunny

Today he weighed in at 363 grams. 
I thought i'd record this also just so compare


----------



## BigBunny

Today was the first day home alone for the day for Boomer. I think i missed him more than he even noticed me being away.... I am really excited for him to grow up a little so i can take him with me to work. then i don't have to spend all day thinking about him, wondering what he is doing and missing him terribly.

Boomer is such a cheeky bunny. He loves to chew chew chew on clothing, buttons especially, the stitching in the lounge, anything and everything... it is cute when he tries to dig in to the lounge or blanket. what a silly bunny. Boomer makes anyone who meets hime fall instantly in love with him. How couldnt you love that little sweet puffy cheeked face. 

Right now he is watching T.V with me, hanging on top of his cage and munching on a carrot. I had to confiscate the carrot from him because i know he would eat the whole carrot quarter at once if i let him go at it. Piggy!
(i was trying to make him make friends with my Rabbit statue in the lounge room... HAHAHA. and apologies for the dark lighting)
I just weighed him before and today he is 384grams! i have to wonder how much is normal to gain each day this young....................


----------



## Aubrisita

Aw, he really is adorable. Congrats!  He sounds like a sweetie too.


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer weighed in at a whopping 414 grams ! man that bunny grows fast. Eat just eats assorted Hay, Pellets and a small pinch of herbs and carrot each day... but apparently thats good stuff because i have one big growing boy on my hands.

Boomer came outside with me today and hung on the front steps/ledge. Of course he went straight to the herb garden. I was watering the plants and Boomer ran straight under the hose and didn't even move when he got hosed on! he was determined to get to those basil plants! after a short munch i moved him away from the plants and he ran inside and cleaned himself up... silly bunny.

Boomer has rabbit ADHD. he can not sit still and when you think he is about to have a nap or have a rest he will run circles and do laps hopping around and jumping in the air and over the top of all the things around on the floor. like mini bunny hurdles. such a cheeky boy.

he has started licking my hands and arms and feet and face and legs and any skin a lot. it tickles and is VERY cute. he also tries to have a nibble sometimes, but it doesn't hurt. Not yet anyways!

I even let Boomer on my very expensive lounge room house rug today to run around as i worked on the laptop.... Of course i had this delusional thought in my head that Boomer wouldn't pee on it because he is a good boy.... PFFFFFFTTTTTT !!! peeing in litter boxes only applies when he is in his cage apparently.... anything out of the cage if free pee zones.... oh well... lesson learnt. glad poops are just little balls and don't make too much mess.


PHOTOS ! i should have put a 'PIC HEAVY' Warning in the title. I'm obsessed with capturing everything Boomer does on camera. i'm like a new proud mummy with the cutest baby in the world.

The pics are of Boomer exploring on the ledge outside this afternoon.


----------



## lovelops

He is just sooooo freaking cute I can barely stand it !!! My lop is going to get jealous!! He is just so adorable!!! I love the photo with the statue!! What a cutie!!!

Vanessa


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer weighs in at 421 Today.and he didnt even get any treats all day today! Just hay pinch of pellets and a piece of celery leaf. This bunny grows each and every day !

Tomorrow Boomer is going to see 'Coconut' his sibling and also a class full of kids.... Yep. Boomer is coming to work ! my co worker is also taking in coconut to show all the children. So it will be almost like a reunion again. i can not wait to see how much coconut has grown in a week. i know Boomer has grown heaps . he is still tiny though. i have brought locks for all the cage doors so the children wont be able to get at Boomer when i am not looking. I've also a small basket to put Boomer in when a child is holding him, since he is so small i dont want them to accidentally squish him. so a basket in their laps and boomer inside will keep him safe in small hands. I know they already love Boomer from the ton of photos i placed around in the room for the children to see. one little boy kisses the photos and always goes to find the toy carrots to pretend to feed Boomer in the photos. it is cute ! he will have the time of his life being able to do it for real tomorrow.

Boomer has started biting. not hard but hard enough for me to feel. he starts out licking and it always turns in to a bite. i don't even react or flinch as i don't want Boomer thinking this is ok. I think he is still just tasting everything to see if it is edible or not (including my fingers and hands) he had a good go at my daily diary when i wasn't looking... who needs a page marker or corners on the diary anyways... just a waste of time those corners and page marker...


----------



## Chrisdoc

What an adorable little bunny, he is just too cute for his own good. I love see photos of them and you do right taking as many as you can, they do grow so quickly. HOpe he had a good day with the kids and enjoyed seeing Coconut again. I am sure we will see and hear lots more about this handsome little boy.


----------



## pani

Boomer is so precious!


----------



## BigBunny

weigh in at 441grams. Man this bunny is growing fast !
Boomer got a few new things on his trip to the pet store. (on the way home from work)
We got a new water bowl (because i really do feel he isn't drinking enough from the bottle thing and always is thirsty so am going to try the bowl)
and he got a grooming brush set of 3 little bunny sized brushes.
Boomer also got a brand new house ! it is a little plastic box sizes house with a door and and is multicoloured. Boomer loves to hang out on the roof of it where i placed a nice soft fleece blanket.


Boomer's vist to my work went good. Well sort of. He was REALLY excited to see Coconut. i think he remembered who coconut was as Boomer INSTANTLY started grooming and licking Coconut when he seen her. they stayed with each other all day and snuggled up and shared food etc... was cute seeing them back together. the children LOVED Boomer, everyone loved Boomer. Some of the children were really loud and Boomer just took it all in his stride. such a good bunny. 
Even though Boomer had a good day i don't think i'll be taking him back to work. it is too much hassle always having to watch Boomer from children who are harassing him or dropping toys/pencils/books/ puzzles in the cage...etc. and he didn't enjoy my driving too much. Boomer tried sitting on top of his box in his cage as i drove. turning corners he kept loosing his balance or wobbling on the box. was not impressed with my driving. so his adventures at work are over... unless like i finish early and take him in or on a day off take him in just for a visit. but not spending the whole day.

Boomer just tried jumping up on a box and fell back and landed in his water bowl.. hahahaha poor Boomer. i shouldn't laugh but it was kind of funny !!! He's now made it on the box and trying to dry his foot and body that fell in. POOR BABY.


----------



## BigBunny

456 grams today.... and not a single treat... Boomer is growing FAST ! I can see a big difference already in just a week ! CRAZY how fast baby rabbits grow.

Today i groomed Boomer for the first time. i thought his fur was soft and fluffy before. it is soooooooo much more softer and fluffier now. and his fur looks so smooth and shiny. he didn't even mind being groomed. He did however chew the handles on one of the brushes already and left little bunny bite marks all over it... i should have known better than to leave it in his reach... silly Boomer that's not food.

Boomer loves his new house thing. lots of room to lay on top and a great size for when he gets bigger. 
This weekend i am hopefully going to go and buy a pet pen so that i can bring Boomer in to the lounge room and let him run around and not have to worry about him ruining the skirting boards and getting hurt by chewing cables. Will see how i m going for time. Boomer runs around the lounge room now but I keep him close in arms reach because it isn't bunny proofed. 

I think more photos are needed. hahaha. photo session tomorrow with Boomer is in order i think.


----------



## BigBunny

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152026047842081&l=9171481492796881767
Warning to turn the sound off... my voice is annoying ! i always talk to Boomer in a baby voice...lol. no one likes to hear their voice recorded. 
Boomer is such a good bunny. He USUALLY comes when called... not always though. he has given me lots of bunny kisses in the last hour. last night a bunny kiss turned in to a bunny bite and a bleeding little finger. but i know he didnt mean it. 

I hope that link works. This is Boomer today. and the very first video i have tried to take of Boomer. lighting isnt good and neither are my camera skills but you get the idea... he is running all over the place because it is the first time today he has been let out. 
i've had to change the lounge room rug with this cheaper one as he kept chewing the other one and peeing on it and I really love it. so swapped it with the one from my bedroom. Boomer shows no interest in this rug now, must also like the other one better.

So today i have spent most of the morning on the floor next to Boomers cage suppose to be doing paper and computer work and suppose to be cleaning. but i've made no start on the cleaning except get all the cleaning equipment out and throw it on the floor. Boomer is just more fun to watch than work.

i'll weigh him tonight for his daily weigh in. it is fun to see how much he grows each day.


----------



## Azerane

Wow, I didn't realise how tiny he was!! He's really adorable  I knew that remote was going to get chewed  Anything at bunny level is instantly a chew toy.


----------



## BigBunny

hahahaha yeah i should have known better too. anything is a chew toy around here. he is very tiny... but huge compared to last week and compared to his siblings. he is a good handful of bunny! lol


----------



## bunnyman666

OMFG!!!!

Boomer is freaking ADORABLE!!!! Reminds me of my dearly departed Trigger!!!! I bet he has everyone wrapped around his paw!!!!


----------



## pani

Haha, Felix loves chewing our remotes too! He's nibbled soooo many of the buttons into little stumps, naughty boy!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What is it with bunnies and remotes, mine love nibbling the buttons. When they jump on the sofa, I dash to move the remotes out of tooth reach lol. 

Boomer is just too cute and his name so suits him


----------



## BigBunny

Weighing in a 498grams is Boomer the very naughty bunny!

Boomer was left home alone last night... what i came home to is a mass of paper, poop everywhere including outside of the cage, and his whole cage re arranged and torn to pieces inside. I guess Boomer got bored or something. he has never torn the paper at the bottom of the cage and now it is in a million little piece. NO IDEA how he moved the food and water bowls since they are bigger and weigh more than him. and the new house and cardboard tunnels have got a true test of how much chewing they can stand up to. there is almost no litter and hay in the litter pan anymore. that is spread through the whole cage and floor outside of the cage.... Boomer decided to party because he must have known that's what i was doing.... haha. again... lucky he is cute !

I love when i come home even if i have only gone for 5 mins... he gets so excited and sits at the cage door waiting for me to open it. 
Having Boomer is like having a little dog that doesn't bark ! he loves pats and cuddles. He is falling asleep right now as i stroke his head... so cute. I cant wait until he is bigger ! so much personality crammed in to such a tiny body.

Boomer decided my shirt tasted good this morning and chewed a little hole in it. He was also doing the little (i call it digging) pawing scratches like he was trying to dig a hole through my shirt. it is cute when he tries to dig.

I can tell Boomer is getting heaps bigger. His poops are bigger...LOL. he is still tiny to everyone but when i remembered how tiny he was when i got him a week ago and how even smaller his siblings were (and still are) i then think he is HUGE !

Boomer is going to help me clean the house today and fold laundry. May as well train him young....haha. got to earn your keep some how Boomer. Being cute will get you only so far for so long in life......... :vacuum:


----------



## BigBunny

this is Boomer working for his keep....... He is really motivated today.... LOTS of sleeping happening. Guess I'll be doing all the chores and then paper work all on my own today.


----------



## Azerane

Haha, yep. You ask them to do something and all they do is sleep  Although Bandit helps me write my shopping lists by nibbling at the corners and trying to steal the pen  That photo of Boomer is adorable


----------



## BigBunny

hahahaha Bandit that's good helping...

Boomer always seams to sleep on his side. he is just one chilled out bunny.

Boomer is hiding in his house now... I had to vacuum and he didn't like that at all... he is probably dying from the bleach fumes too from the bathroom ( i know i am ! ) . This bunny needs to go out in the sunroom now. that will make him happy again, running around the veranda enjoying the sunlight and watching the world go by through the big windows.


----------



## BigBunny

530 grams ! half a kilo... oh my this boy is growing....

Boomer is at it again... cleaned his cage this afternoon changed everything and made the cage lovely neat and clean.... Boomer has trashed the cage in less than 3 hours. naught bunny... ripped up all the paper and moved stuff around... hehe i guess he likes it better his way.

Boomer is too big now to squeeze through his little tunnels... he tried today and got his butt stuck and had to back out backwards again. it was soooooooooooooooooooo funny ! i guess i better find bigger tubes now.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow is he growing fast. I think our bunnies just love us making their space lovely and clean just so they can mess it up in record time


----------



## bunnyman666

I'm just anxious to see Boomer posting in the bunny chat sub forum. He can meet Trixie (the bunny in my avatar) in the forum and chat.


----------



## BigBunny

ahahahahahahaahahaaaa, i can only imagine what he has to say about everything happening in his life.
Tonight i vacuumed around his cage... he refused to come out of his house for over 20 mins. my boyfriend reached in and got him out and sat on the lounge with him... less than 30 seconds later Boomer peed all over him !!! the funny thing was he had no other clothes with him, so after his shower he is now walking around in my hot pink pyjama pants and a old t-shirt that i stole from him months ago...LOL it was sooooooo funny ! Boomer then proceeded to eat my lounge leaving bunny teeth marks in all the leather... WHOOPS ! and also poop like a machine! i was holding his bottom in my hand and his front was laying up my chest... i could feel him pooping in my hand... when i moved him off my hand about 10 mins later there was a pile of poop just sitting in my hand ! LOL. so gross. but at least it is clean and not stinky or messy like other animal poops.

Boomer is fine now. He just apparently really hates the vacuum. 

He weighed in today at 554 grams.

Boomer has been just chilling indoors while i work all week. The weather is starting to cool down now it is autumn. so soon enough he will get to stay in the sunroom permanently. he stays inside right now because it use to get a bit too warm out there during the day, but quickly the weather is cooling and the days are lovely and cool and nights are getting COLD!


----------



## BigBunny

It is a HOT one here today. Came home to a very happy bunny....

Boomer spent his first weekend all alone.... no one for company... i was thinking of him all day every day while we were away for the weekend. I was happy to be home and so was Boomer. I swear he grew heaps since i last seen him on Friday. I put about a weeks worth of food and water in his cage while we were gone and well lets just say i doubt he would have had anything left if we left him for another 2 days.... defiantly doesn't know how to ration his food....lol. 

This afternoon it got REALLY hot... Boomer is inside in the coolest room of the house and he was still panting... so for the first time i gave him a ice brick. (one of my sons ice bricks he would usually use in his lunch box) I didn't think Boomer would know how to use it but within seconds he was licking it and sleeping next to it with his paws and ears laying on top of it... it was really cute! looked like boomer was melting......his feet were all wet... but of course as soon as i grabbed the camera he woke up and wouldn't lay back down again.... oh well....

I also decided to finally use the hay rack that came with the cage... i never knew how it worked until i seen someone elses on this forum. When i purchased the cage they had the hay rack on the inside and i couldn't figure out how the bunny would get to his food. so i never used it. Since Boomer has not taken a liking of peeing all over his hay side now instead of the litter side of the tray, i thought i'd give the rack a go... Boomer has already figured it out. What a clever boy! i should stop thinking he doesn't know anything because clearly he does!

Boomer has had lots of cuddles today. we all missed him. and i could tell he missed us too... next weekend away i am bringing him with me... smuggle him in to the hotel! i cant stand being away from him for more than half a day at a time.

I've now frozen some large water bottle for any hot days coming (for Boomer to Keep Cool) .... i didn't think the weather (now being Autumn) would reach this hot. I guess I am wrong.
Boomer is due for a weigh in tonight. He has definitely grown LOTS !


I wish he wouldn't move when i go to take cute photos... he always thinks i am coming to open the cage or give him pats or treats. so anytime i go near the cage he runs to the door or sits up waiting to see what is coming.


----------



## BigBunny

Ok, so i am going a little crazy with posting on this blog.... 2 big posts in 1 day !!! but Boomer is just so darn cute !

he weighed in today at 620grams... My gosh I couldn't believe it when i watched the scale. How big will he get ??? does anyone know?!


I took a million photos tonight.... he is one cute bunny.


----------



## BigBunny

Last one i promise !
Video of Boomer tonight.
Ignore the child and boyfriend in the back ground commenting on everything while they watch a japanese game show on t.v.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152041140282081&l=6739248851073465084


----------



## BigBunny

Today Boomer Bunny did something really silly and quite amazing at the same time.
Boomer has large 30cm long thick cardboard tubes that he plays in and climbes through.
Well today when i got home from work i noticed (he has 2 of them in his cage) one of the tubes was standing upright in his water bowl and he was trying to reach down inside of it to get to his water !!!!

I have no idea how it got in there. this one was inside his house thing . so he would have had to dragged it out of the house. Lift it up and stand it upright in his water bowl. how does such a tiny bunny do such a thing!!!

anyways of course he was heaps thirsty and has a big drink when i removed the tube. 
he has a water bottle as well so i know he had access to another water source if needed.

But I'm still amazed at how he managed it.
I think the tunnels will need to come out now because i can just imagine he does it again and this time reaches down in the tunnel and gets trapped drowning himself in the bowl (yes i know probably wont happen but worst case scenario !)
he is getting too big for the tunnels now and has a hard time squeezing all the way through now.


I let Boomer hang outside with me today... he enjoyed a variety of weeds and a gave him free range of one of the basil pots. Thistle was his favourite today. after his adventure outside he went back in his cage and flopped to the side and fell asleep in a food coma...haha.
Less than 5 mins later he is sitting in his food bowl munching on pellets. This boy doesn't stop !

on another note :
I was telling my friend from work (the one who has Coconut. Boomers sibling) about cleaning Boomers cage and how i do it every 2 days... She informed me that she had never cleaned her rabbits cage! I was absolutely appalled. we have had these rabbits for nearly 3 weeks now. how is the cage not stinking and full to the brim of poop and wee !!! i know her rabbits cage is smaller than Boomers and she doesn't let her bunny free range in any part of the house unless it is with her. but that's gross and unhygienic. I let her know exactly what i thought of that .... She used a whole bag of hay for her floor covering. Boomer has a litter pan and we use paper on his floor. so i guess that it would be less noticeable if the whole cage was covered in hay compared to Boomer's where you can see every single poop that missed the litter pan and since the litter pan is paper pellets you can see the rabbit poos easily. Anyways makes me still feel bad for Boomers sibling, i think Boomer deserves the best, so his siblings should too. hopefully she cleaned out the cage after my little lecture of rabbit care.... ;-) I am her supervisor at work but what she does in her home and in her life i have no control over... 



Boomer weighs 672 grams today.... after his giant meal of fresh weeds and basil. :woohoo my big boy!


I keep thinking how inconvenient it would be if the vet tells me in 2 weeks that Boomer is actually a girl ! haha... maybe i will try and get a photo of Boomers bits and see if you guys can tell........... I'm still guessing BOY! the pics on the internet look like boomers boy bits.


----------



## BigBunny

I did some facebook stalking this morning... and i found the person who gave me the bunny facebook page. after a minute or 2 of stalking look what i found !
You can guess which one is Boomer ... haha not too hard to guess. they are all so tiny. so cute !
not too sure which one is Coconut though. (the bunny my friend from work got) there is two there which look so much alike i cant tell. maybe she can.

anyways Boomer this morning is a big 723grams. he is such a naughty boy , but lucky he is cute. 
whenever i give him a fresh bowl of water the first things he does is throw everything in to it... toys.... shredded paper... poop... food...anything ! i have to continually clean it out and put fresh water in it.... sort of annoying !

he bites now too... that is not fun ! whenever he doesn't get his way or if he doesn't want me holding him he will just bite me. meanie ! i don't even react to it. i just ignore him. lucky the bites are not too bad yet, but any harder it will be hard to ignore. 
I guess i should do some reading on bunny biting and how to deal with it.

he is still a sweet boy.most of the time.

It has been raining here for a whole week straight. i have taken over Boomers sun room to hang clothes and set up drying racks, just so i have clean clothes. he likes running around and through all the hanging clothes, so i guess it is fun for him. but i cant leave him unsupervised out there now because he chews buttons and stitching on the clothes. i think the weather is clearing up a little today so maybe he will have his sun room back again soon.
he still has room for his short distance racing and kangaroo bouncing (that's what i call it) so he is happy. 

some photos of today and the one i found on facebook.


----------



## Azerane

Goodness look at how much he has grown!!  What a cutie. Bandit doesn't do it as often, but I sometimes find his toys in his water bowl as well, it's quite funny 

In regards to the biting, Bandit also went through a bit of a phase growing up. Every now and then he still nips lightly (more of teeth grazing skin than an actual nip), but it's really only if I'm in the way, and I didn't get the message the first couple of times he nudged me to move  You need to make a sharp sound, like a yelp or similar to let them know it hurt (even if it didn't) and you can push his head down (gently but firmly) against the the ground as a way of telling him no.


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer is NOT scared of loud noises... (unless it is the vacuum) the other day i caught him eating the chilli plant when i was cleaning his cage and i smacked the newspaper on the ground hoping to scare him away from the plant... loudest bang ever, and he didnt even flinch! then when he was running around the sun room he was pulling a thread from the stitching on the lounge again i clapped my hands and said no in a loud voice.. didnt stop him at all... hahaha. he lives on a main road (constant traffic and noise) and is use to loud noises and children so nothing fazes this boy ! i'm always holding him when he bites, i will try the head thing. it isn't a huge problem yet so lets hope it doesn't become one... 

Boomer goes to the vets this week or early next. just need to find a day i get out early from work to take him. i'm excited to take him to the vet. weird hey! not only to confirm he is a boy (just so i can say YAY i'm right) but to get the vaccination and a check up to check all is well.... haven't had any problems so far and everything looks good to me so hope the vet says he is in great health and doing well!

Last night Boomer tried to hop in the Spa bath with me. My boyfriend was carrying him around and came in to the bathroom to talk to me. he put Boomer on the ground and after exploring Boomer hopped up on the step then up to the spa ledge to me trying to come to me, but stopped in his tracks when he realised he was on a slippery surface and his feet were getting wet. he wasn't sure what to do so i had to help him down. haha. i could tell he was trying to come to me as he usually would if he is out and about, but he couldnt...hehe . lucky he didnt fall in and stopped when he did or he would have! 

Boomer is HUGE compared to when i got him. it is unreal how fast they grow. i thought he would stay tiny a little longer. he is loosing his baby look and looks heaps more "mature" now.He is in to EVERYTHING and likes to know where i am at all times. it's like having a dog. he comes when called, well most of the time. and he follows me everywhere. 
The only time i can get a decent picture is when he is eating or investigating something. he never stands still ! and even when he is sleeping if i come close he gets up thinking i have a treat for him or that i will give him cuddles.


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer is one happy bunny. the mower man hasn't been in at work for a while so i was able to collect a big handful of fresh long grass and parsley from the children's gardens for him to munch on this afternoon. (we don't use poisons or chemicals there) i thought i would make the food more interesting by twisting and sewing it through a large plastic ball with big holes in it. i think it is suppose to be a cat ball but it is just bigger than a tennis ball size. anyways it makes a great treat ball and now Boomer has to turn and pull and manipulate the ball around to get all the good grass and parsley bits. he loves it !




When i got home from work today i walked in to the front door which leads to the sun room and panicked ! it was HOT in the sunroom !!! i freaked out thinking Boomer was going to die or was suffering from the heat or worse DEAD. to my surprise was Boomer just chilling out next to a partially frozen water bottle.My son amazed me. he told me he was leaving for school this morning and seen Boomer panting so gave him the bottle. Now my son isnt the most responsible kid. he cant even manage to pack his own school bag or remember to brush his teeth unless told. so i was AMAZED when he remembered a conversation i had when i was filling up the soft drink bottle. when he asked why i was putting water in a empty bottle i told him how rabbits like to keep cool with them when it is hot so i was going to freeze it for hot days for Boomer. what a great kid i have ! i didn't think it would be hot today as it has been cold and raining for more than a week here. love my boy and lucky Boomer has him looking out for him too. only thing wrong was he put it ON TOP of boomers little house thing. if it was to roll off it would crush boomer if he was under it. so i showed him where to put it next time.


On a sad note.-------NEED TO VENT----------
My friend at work brought in Boomers sibling bunny Coconut to work today. she brought him in his cage for the children to see. he is still soooooo tiny compared to Boomer.
The cage is TINY ! was sad to see thats where he lives... and also in coconuts food bowl was all seed grains, corn and dried vegetables and pellet mix (grocery store mix). I said to my friend that isn't good bunny food. also the bunny doesnt always get hay either. and it also had a seed and nut treat bar thing in its cage. but without causing a huge argument and fight i just made a comment about what Boomer eats and what the internet (Rabbits online) says about hay and not feeding seeds and corn etc..... hoping she'd think about better care for coconut. she does give him lots of carrots, grapes, apple and watermelon at home too. it makes it hard when i have to work with this person i cant say things without consequences. (she's a very emotional high strung person) but i feel REALLY bad for Coconut. when i was holding coconut he pooped on me and it was like little rocks ! his poops are not normal. probably due to his diet. one fell on the floor and it sounded like dropping a tiny rock. Coconut is such a cute little relaxed bunny, nothing bothers him. i just hope this lady listens to what i say and gives coconut more healthier foods. while at work i picked grass, celery and parsley and put them in his cage. he gobbled them down and loved it ! she has also seen and heard how well Boomer does with toilet training and has now got a litter dish and set coconuts cage up cleaner and better to aid in training him. so thats a bonus!
-----vent over-----

Well..... that's it for today. don't have time to weigh Boomer as i have LOTS of work to do tonight. he is one big bunny though and very cute and naughty and sweet all at the same time.


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer spent lots of time inside with lots of cuddles this afternoon. he has been super sweet all afternoon. a little bit cheeky too.
He found a new game called..... pull the tissues out of the tissue box ! it was cute to watch. he has discovered the side table next to the lounge and decided that is a GREAT place to play, as it has the tissue box, a turtle ornament to climb all over, a lovely wooden runner to chew on and a blanket and pillow to lay on..... what a cheeky bunny. he made himself look like an ornament sprawled out in the table chilling out after all his hard work pulling out tissues and chewing on the bamboo runner. naughty Boomer. (pic attached)


Boomer is loving life at the moment. just one chilled out bunny. nothing fazes him anymore. not even the dreaded vacuum. Boomer use to be scared of it, tonight he walked right up to the hose while i was cleaning. i even had to push him out of the way with the hose because he went and layed right where i was vacuuming ! he didnt even move, i nearly vacuumed him up !!! haha. had to pick him up and manually move him .

Boomer is the best. i love him sooooo much ! 

he is loving the grass balls i have been making him. (attached a pic) i accidentally ruined his slinky today. i stretched it too far out and now it doesn't go back together nicely... i owe Boomer a new one. he loves that thing. 

I just cant get enough of this bunny. so much joy in my life with him and he is just the best pet for me !


----------



## pani

I love reading Boomer's blog! He's such a sweet bunny. 

It must be frustrating to see that Coconut isn't eating too well.  Maybe you could print out a sheet of recommended diets for rabbits and give it to your friend, and just mention that you found it helpful?


----------



## bunnyman666

Boomer is just the most awesome little guy!!!! He reminds me so much of my dearly departed Trigger, right down to the feet straight back whilst relaxing!!! He seems a bit more playful than ol' Lumpy (Trigger got that nick name because he hardly did ANYTHING; just a big lump). 

What a cool little bunny!!!!


----------



## BigBunny

Good idea Pani ! I will do that and just be reading it ... and i know she will want to know what i am reading and will take a good look at it if it is about rabbits. she loves her rabbit dearly but just has no idea about what's best. 


bunnyman666 Boomer is only young so maybe thats why he is so playful. i hope he doesn't become a lump.....lol. doesn't matter if he does he will still be the greatest little bunny i know and have ever seen. 
this is his usual chilling out pose, the other being flat out on his side. he likes to stretch out. he looks quite long when he does. but when he sits up again he is a small fluffy ball of fur.


----------



## bunnyman666

Just hope Boomer doesn't become like Trigger in this way- Trigger ONLY cooperated with attractive female vet techs, preferably with fabulous cleavage!!! Yes, Lumpy was a bit of a perv...


----------



## Chrisdoc

Boomer is just such a sweetie. What a shame about Coconut and yes the info sheet is a great idea, gentle but not pushy. It is hard when you see them eating the wrong diet, feeding them properly can save a lot of heartache and vets bills as well. I am sure she will take on whatever is best for bun.


----------



## lovelops

I love reading about Boomer! He is so adorable and I'm glad your son gave him the ice to cool him down the other day! That was so thought ful..

About the heat... I wonder if you have seen the pet fans you can put on cages? I got one for my first two bunnies but the noise scared them so much I had to take it down. They are portable and take batteries. That might be an idea if you find the area he's hanging in gets a bit hot. It could cool down that area for him along with the ice block. 

I'm sorry about coconuts... poor baby. Maybe you can give them some bunny information with some of the advise given above concerning food and how big a cage, etc..

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

BigBunny said:


> Ok, so i am going a little crazy with posting on this blog.... 2 big posts in 1 day !!! but Boomer is just so darn cute !
> 
> he weighed in today at 620grams... My gosh I couldn't believe it when i watched the scale. How big will he get ??? does anyone know?!
> 
> 
> I took a million photos tonight.... he is one cute bunny.



What a cutie! Just love the photos!!!! 

Vanessa


----------



## BigBunny

876 grams today ! Boomer is a big boy now... well as big as a 10 week old mini lop can be...lol

he is a big ball of fluff now.

Boomer has had renovations to his cage. he now has a 2nd story to his cage. i just purchased on Thursday 2 metal wire rectangles and cable tied one to the cage half way up and the other as a ramp down to his house then he jumps from the top of his house to the ground or just jumps from the 2nd story to the floor. i had a fleece blanket over the metal but i think i will change it as soon as i find something more cosy and easy to clean and bunny safe. Boomer sleeps on the top level every night. so i guess it is safe to say that he likes it...
he also has this habit of picking up the ramp and dropping it ( it is only tied on at the top ), making a loud bang sound. going to have to cable tie it down at the sides and bottom to stop him banging it when it annoys me enough. 

even though Boomer is growing at a rapid steady rate, tonight i was really feeling all under his fur and could feel every single rib and spine bone... it worried me a little that he is too thin. but if you look at him from any angle he is a round big fluff ball. I notice a little bit of 'dandruff' too on the back behind his neck. I managed to find a vet that specialises in rabbits close by (20 min drive) so thats where boomer is going hopefully on Friday! first vet check up...yay. my closest vet sees rabbits too but knowing this other one specialises in rabbits (and exotic pets) makes me want to go there more because obviously they would see a lot more rabbits through the week.

Boomer had a big run around today and got in to everything and anything he could reach. he refused a carrot and chose to eat the whole basil plant instead. i hope a bunch of young basil plants with no leaves can grow back again. we will soon find out.
Boomer is still great at trashing his house. ripping paper is defiantly his favourite past time, followed by throwing it all in the water bowl along with all the toys and items he can find.


anyways no photos as i have been away all weekend and am suffering from partying too hard...ahhh my head. so early night for me.
HOOROO.


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer went to the VET this morning... my god that was an experience !!!
My son and his best friend and my boyfriend all came along for the ride.

The easter holidays are starting here and children are out of school... it must have been 'bring your children to work day' because the vet had hers and they were all over her in the clinic and in to everything ! I must say i love children (i have my own and work with 100's of them) but it wasn't a very professional practice to have your children talking, climbing all over you, pulling your hair out, trying to take away your stethoscope and annoying you when you are suppose to be dealing with a client. these children would have been about 4 and 6 my guess.... but that's not my story...so,


Anyways Boomer weighs in at a whopping 935grams ! almost 1 kilo. He was not a fan of the scales. 
First he had his gender checked.... (yes i was right ! thanks google) Boomer is in fact a BOY ! 
then his teeth checked. she said they were lovely and aligned and look good. Boomer bit her....hahahaha. he bites me too when i try and look at his teeth. so she turned him on his back on her lap and then was able to have a good look in his mouth.
She checked his fur all over for any parasites and looked at his eyes and ears.
She then discussed his diet and living conditions. He had green feet from the ink off the news paper so she wanted to ensure there was soft places for his feet to rest on too...etc. she was more than happy with my explanations of his sun room and cage. 
Boomer then got his needle... i think i was freaking out more than he did. He didn't even flinch. I almost had tears in my eyes thinking it would hurt him... i guess i was wrong. 
Boomer was a little freaked out by the experience and my sons best friend was trying to be helpful but with Boomer just trying to escape and find a safe place, my sons friend is COVERED in bleeding scratches all over his shoulders, neck, chest... whoops. 
So all in all Boomer is a healthy 11 week old Boy bunny.... and i am one proud Bunny Mummy that Boomer was a good boy for his first vet visit.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Wow, I'm not a big fan of kids and would feel very uncomfortable having my tiny bunny undergo Serious Medical Checks with two handsy kids running around.

You are supposed to be able to feel their bones. If you can't, you've got an obese bunny! As long as spine/ribs don't feel too tight and sharp and you can easily move the skin around over them, Boomer is just fine. Given his growth rate, there's no way he's being underfed. 

The dandruff is a bit more worrying though, it could be a sign of mites. Did you ask the vet about that?


----------



## BigBunny

I can feel Boomers bones clearly. but yes i can tell he is deff not underweight... he is a chubby bunny if anything. but still young so i'm sure he still has LOTS of growing to do.


no totally forgot about the dandruff question... but there is hardly anything there now and it was only on one spot between his shoulder blades. there was only a few pieces today that i picked out. really nothing there now. 

the child thing was a bit annoying but hey what can you do... it's done now. i'm not one to complain about things unless they are a serious matter. was just very unprofessional in my opinion.


----------



## BigBunny

BOOMER had been quiet and worrying me since yesterday when he had his needle. it was like he was sad, lethargic and out of sorts until tonight. I guess maybe the needle had some sort of reaction to him and he was a little off for the day and a bit. Started to worry me until I got back from dinner tonight and he was his usual self again. he was still pooping, eating an drinking so i was not too concerned to race back to the vet just yet.


I tried to take some photos tonight but Boomer was VERY un cooperative. He could no hold still for even a second. EVERY SINGLE photo was blurry except this funny one which was a full on front shot of Boomer. He stopped to stare at me and CLICK i got one photo that was not a complete blur ! even when i was holding him he couldn't sit still for just 1 good photo. He kept trying to eat my phone too, so that didn't help.
oh well..... maybe next time. 
I do love this front shot of him though. looks funny.

Boomer likes oregano all of a sudden now. he use to turn his nose up to it whenever i offered it to him. but he likes the leaves now which is good, because it started to over grow in the herb garden since it was the one herb he was not eating. Can offer him some of that now while the basil, thyme and parsley grows back a little. 

I'm trying to think of a cute easter present to give to Boomer. I was thinking of getting a photo shoot done... sounds crazy i know but i think the pet photographers photos of the cats and dogs are amazingly good. i'd love some of Boomer. i'm going to suss out the price and what she can do with Boomer first. it will be a great memory of Boomer and i can hang a large photo portrait in my house. hehe. well i thought it was a good idea. wonder if my boyfriend will pay for it for me for a easter present. (hey that's actually a good idea!)


----------



## BigBunny

after doing a little research on the whole photographer pet sessions idea...
$175 for the photo sessions (1 hour) that included.... get this.... NO PHOTOS OR PRINTS! those cost extra.
and from what I read the CHEAPEST package is $350 + the $175 session fee = $525 !!! my gosh !!! that is just ridiculous !!! so now that idea is out the window! I think I will just get my good camera and take my own photos and go and print them at BIG W on a HUGE canvas for $50 bucks! 

we can afford it but I cant justify spending that sort of money on a pet portrait. I didn't even pay that much for a baby photo shoot and family portraits when my son was a baby. Is just wasting money. 
Unless I can find someone cheaper then no professional photos of Boomer for me.


----------



## BigBunny

So this morning i woke up to a message from an acquaintance of mine. I forgot she was a photographer and did it for a living... she is a baby and wedding photographer but said she will photograph my bunny with props all on disc for $50 bucks ! I can print off as many high quality images as i want on canvas then ! YAY ! (i complained on facebook about how pricey the photo shoots were and she responded) 
i have a couple of weeks to think about what props and set designs i want... so far i am thinking a plain white back drop just with Boomer. then i was thinking i have this fuzzy green blanket and then set some fresh flowers around him also on a white back drop. then i want some classic black and white photos for the living room.... oh the endless possibilities ! IF YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS TOO I'D LOVE TO KNOW.
i'm going to see what i can find on google too...... I was hoping to have it all done before easter but hey i guess i cant always have everything i want. i'm super excited for the photo shoot now... I know copious amounts of basil will be needed to make Boomer "perform" .... it will be fun !


Today i did a big clean of Boomers cage. cleaned everything and scrubbed everything... was just in a cleaning mood. whilst this was happening i pulled the top off his carrier and place it on the grass and put Boomer inside so he could "free range" on the grass while i cleaned and still be safe and in my eye sight. he has never done that before. so at first he didn't know what to do but then he got stuck in to all the fresh grass and weeds he could. we didn't stay out there too long because it started to rain, so i just grabbed large handfuls of grass and weeds and chucked it in his cage and went back inside.

Boomer is running around the sun room right now. i can hear him picking up the cage door and dropping it on the tiles. He loves to make lots of noise and finds anything that he can lift to make a bang with. Sometimes i think he is a strange bunny. He has all the toys and things in the world but yet loves to play with his grooming brushes and the cage door and paper. i'm running out of things and gifts to buy him. the rest of the stuff i see is either useless, bad for him or just isn't nice. so maybe my spending is going to be minimal now... i just love spoiling him. but i do also know he doesn't need anything else and there really isn't anything else to get him right now. i'll save my money and buy him an easter present..... hmmmmmm , what to get a bunny for Easter...? 

The older he gets the cuter he gets. I know baby bunnies are cute and the smaller the cuter and better, but i like big bunnies and cant wait to see how big Boomer will get in the end. Boomer is just the best pet for me and my family. so glad he is with us.

well, that's about all that is happening with Boomer today. It is a quiet Sunday here. Only Boomer and I are home so we are just chilling out doing nothing really........ have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Aubrisita

Boomer sounds like such a character! I am glad his vet visit went well and that he is back to his normal self. The photo shoot sounds like so much fun! I think having him and his fuzzy green blankie is adorable. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## pani

BigBunny said:


> BOOMER had been quiet and worrying me since yesterday when he had his needle. it was like he was sad, lethargic and out of sorts until tonight. I guess maybe the needle had some sort of reaction to him and he was a little off for the day and a bit. Started to worry me until I got back from dinner tonight and he was his usual self again. he was still pooping, eating an drinking so i was not too concerned to race back to the vet just yet.


Felix was lethargic and a bit off a day or so after having his calici vaccination. It seems to be a reaction, I'm glad Boomer got over it quickly. He's such an adorable guy!


----------



## BigBunny

So i am stuck at work doing interviews and just had a few cancel. what a good opportunity to write a blog since Boomer is sitting right next to me...haha.

We had Easter celebrations at work and so i thought I'd bring Boomer in again to see the children. Boomer was loved all day long. The poor boy hardly had a chance to stand on his own two feet. lucky he is a cuddly bunny and still likes to be held lots.

Anyways.... 
Boomer is big big big. didn't get to see coconut to compare but my colleague said her bunny (boomers sibling) is only half the size of boomer. maybe even slightly less.
So i guess Boomer is a giant but he is still tiny in the bunny world... 

He had his first nail clipping experience and so did i.... i thought since he was coming in to school his nails were REALLY sharp so i thought to cut them so they don't scratch the children. Boomer had other ideas. i took both my son and i as a team to cut his nails... it is REALLY hard cutting nails when there is sooo much hair to move out of the way first to even find the nail. but we got all the front nails done in the end and non of the back ones. the front ones were the sharpest ones that scratch so it didn't matter that they were not done at the back. it worked non of the children were scratched...  but i do think i will find a 2nd adult next time when i need to do it again. stressful for me. boomer didnt care much but didnt want to be still that long and i was easily frustrated at the hair all around the feet that was in my way!

so no idea how much he weighs as i'm not home to weigh him. but he is big big big big big. 
and still as cute as ever....

what a champ. he lets me do anything. doesnt mind being poked with needles and puts up with all the children in his life and being transported here there and everywhere. but he is still as sweet as ever and MrSociable loves everyone but always comes running back to his mumma in the end.


----------



## BigBunny

Easter is in 1 hour !
i dont know why i am excited, because i have been eating HEAPS of chocolate all week... 

I had fun with Boomer and my son tonight. we made a mini photo shoot session at our house using all the easter things and of course the star of the show BOOMER !
Boomer just posed like a pro. then after about 1/2 hour he wanted to run around and wouldn't sit still, so we ended it there and went and watched a movie (HOP, being easter themed) instead. He is such a good boy.
photos are pretty crappy though. i've dropped my phone in water twice now and my computer got soaked last night from a water spill... just cant win. but some how they both still work to some degree... both have issues of some sort now.
oh well. still got some photos and hope they will load.

Last photo is of Boomer making a run for it across the bed....LOL. He LOVES running around on the bed but i have a no bunny on the bed rule... YES we broke it to do this photo shoot. 
my boyfriend learnt the consequences of having rabbits on the bed. He had lots of fun doing stripping the bed, washing the whole bed set, hanging everything out to dry, bringing it back in and re making the bed.... yep! i made him do it all because he broke the rules and the rabbit peed on the bed so he had to clean it ! boomer hasn't peed on anything in a longgggg time. But after everything i read about rabbits like peeing on soft things i KNEW he would pee on the bed since it is super soft with all the winter covers and dooners on the bed.

I'm taking Boomer to my sisters tomorrow for easter breakfast and an egg hunt. He will love it... haha. My niece hasn't seen him in a while and he has grown HEAPS so Boomer gets to come with us in the morning. I volunteered to buy stuff for Easter day there. I would usually host the family Easter breakfast / egg hunt but last year we moved to a unit (until we buy our new house) and this place doesnt have a yard. so we had to move venues until next year when i have my house. so i felt bad and told her i'd buy some stuff. we she said just buy all the chocolates for the hunt and fruit for fondue... ok i said... i think i got the raw end of the deal since it cost me over $100 buck ! Easer chocolates are WAY over priced ! and strawberries are not even in season... oh well what can you do.

ok back to the rabbit blogging...haha

Boomer is such a butt head. he LOVES to tear paper. his cage never looks nice now, because as soon as I clean it and replace the paper lining he tears it all up...... he thinks it is a GREAT game... i don't though. i like neat and tidy. almost OCD here with how things have to be a particular way, and Boomer doesn't have the same feelings about that. I guess he gets bored when he is locked up and doesn't get to run around the house and sunroom. If that's how he chooses to amuse himself then so be it i guess.
I got him a new slinky today too. i broke his last one.... whoops. i over stretched it. i promised him i wouldnt play with this one , so that i cant break it..... hehe, they are just so fun though!

Well i hope everyone has a Happy Easter and we all eat lots of chocolate with the people we love. 
I think i will give Boomer a treat too... FREE RANGE of the herb garden for an hour! he will love it ! the plants (especially the basil) may not like it so much though.


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer has given me a heart attack tonight... he was being all hypo and excited, binkying all over the lounged, jumping up and down on the back of the lounge etc...next second he does a huge jump, missed the bottom of the lounge and falls on the wooden floor !!! i freaked out !!! scooped Boomer up, he snuggled in to my arms and then leapt off my arms again and went and laid down on the coffee table next to the lounge to catch his breath....
thank god he is ok... scared the begeezes out of me !

I also think Boomer has mites... he has hard small scabs on his back and i thought they were going away but now there is more. scabby dry skin = mites from what i read. I think we will visit the vet to confirm before i treat anything... hope they are open tomorrow being Anzac day.
I noticed them about 3 days ago but it was so minor i thought nothing of it until now there is more.


So Easter has been as we all know.... 5 people on my facebook page (all acquaintances) have given their children rabbits as presents for Easter..... UH !!! I feel it is my duty to given them all the link to this place to give their rabbits the best start.... i will be sooooo mad if in a few weeks/months they end up getting rid of them ..... I am totally against pets for gifts... just hope they all care for them properly and forever ! (end rant)


----------



## whiskylollipop

Aw no, poor Easter bunnies. At least they have you watching over them from a distance (sorta)! I will never understand people who consider animals a throwaway gift and don't put ANY thought into what their child would be learning from seeing their parents treat animal life like cheap entertainment commodities.


----------



## BigBunny

YEP. exactly.
all the children are under 8 years old down to only 2 so lets hope the PARENTS don't get sick of having to do everything for their children's "gift".

when i got Boomer nobody I knew had pet rabbits. now HEAPS of people have rabbits.... they seam to be the pet of the year around here. just hope they are all as spoilt and loved as Boomer. I think if they see how boomer is treated they will follow suit and put a huge effort in to their bunnies too.


----------



## pani

I hope so, too. 

Felix has given me a few scares like that! Once he was being held by this really tall friend of my housemates' (who I asked not to pick him up, and was ignored! I have since been a lot firmer with all guests) and he freaked out and climbed to his shoulder, and then LEAPT OFF. Thankfully my friend was standing nearby and sort of acted as a stepping stone, so he didn't fall straight to the floor, and landed on his feet. *phew* He was also once running across the back of the lounge, didn't stop in time and zoomed off the edge onto the tiled floor. I scooped him up and checked him over and he was fine, I was more scared than he was.

:laugh:


----------



## whiskylollipop

Haha don't get me started on Merlin. When he does his Bunny 500's he crashes into walls, cupboards, everything and just KEEPS GOING, like a little Roomba on steroids. I'm always just standing there, frozen, expecting to see blood splatters on the things he collides with. Then he stops, has a calm little scritch behind the ear, and looks at me like I'm the weird one.


----------



## BigBunny

Yeah they just don't obviously assess the situations and risks involved before taking the leap ! hahaha, going to have to make him have a few lessons about safety first!

Tonight i weighed Boomer. He hasn't been weighed since the last vet visit. he weighed in at a whopping 1135 grams ! thats my big boy. he is 13 weeks tomorrow. Feels like i have had him forever ! he is just part of the family.

Tonight i have him a good brush and groom. his winter fur has defiantly came in because he is one big fluff ball now. with all that extra hair he seams to sometimes get things stuck in it. Food, poop, paper, hay....etc
He groomed me just as much as i groomed him... bunny kisses are so tickley. He has a hot little tongue. 

here is a link if you want to see Boomer and a short part of his grooming session. i groom him in the bathroom on top of the washing machine....hehe. that way he can't jump off and the lighting in good so i can see every little knot spot and piece of fluff. he likes it and doesnt mind being groomed at all.... i think he just likes the extra attention.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152104967467081&l=1101527939815154167


----------



## BigBunny

ignore that link it doesnt work.... here is a youtube link for the clip.

http://youtu.be/HAKlZ3hIITM


----------



## bunnyman666

Looooooove the video!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666

whiskylollipop said:


> Haha don't get me started on Merlin. When he does his Bunny 500's he crashes into walls, cupboards, everything and just KEEPS GOING, like a little Roomba on steroids. I'm always just standing there, frozen, expecting to see blood splatters on the things he collides with. Then he stops, has a calm little scritch behind the ear, and looks at me like I'm the weird one.



Trix runs into walls, my shins, and doors when she gets into playing kill the doo rag!!! She is still a spaz!!!!!


----------



## BigBunny

Well Boomer is at it again... 
My boyfriend brought me these plastic vines that look like live plants, to hang in my room. Boomer was on the lounge when i was looking at them. He climbed all over them and tried to eat them. Boomer didn't realise where the end of the lounge was under all the vines a fell off landing HEAD first on the tiles ! My poor baby. 2 seconds later i was cuddling him and he leapt off my shoulder trying to get on the back of the lounge, missed, and fell sliding down the back of the lounge...UH ! just cant keep this bunny away from dangerous moves.


Boomer has had lots of cuddles today. my niece came to visit and she adores Boomer so he got lots of time and attention with her.

He has a wonderful habit of biting now... only thing is i am the only one he bites ! sometimes he does it out of annoyance when i dont let him go or am putting him back in his cage. but sometimes it is for no reason at all. he will be licking and kissing my hand one minute and the next he will be biting my arms and fingers! he has never bitten anyone else... i guess he saves it all for me... 
lucky it doesn't hurt too bad only little bites... but still enough to make me jump sometimes. 

My boyfriend got me a few small gifts today. i have been telling him about not having a real hobby or not collecting anything (he is the total opposite and is a hoarder collecting heaps of stuff mainly anime, swords and figurines) anyways he gave my a rabbit schleich thing... it is really cute. i looked at them a few weeks ago in the store but couldn't believe the price of some of them for a little plastic toy, so i didn't buy anything... but my boyfriend surprised me with one today! might be the start of a mini collection i think. i think i will collect all my favourite animals... they are pretty cute. I'l' attach a picture of it in this post. You can even buy mini hutches for the rabbits... they are really cute animal figures though, so if he keeps paying for them then i am happy to collect them....hahahahaha. there are none with floppy ears that look like Boomer though. oh well....

Boomer is 13 weeks and a day now. He is going great and cheeky and mischievous as ever. 
I'm waiting for the day for his testicles to drop to get him desexed. i don't ever plan on putting him with another rabbit. i plan on getting more rabbits in the future but i want a flemish giant and didn't plan on putting Boomer anywhere near it. 
But just incase and to avoid any behavioural issues that come with hormones, and unwanted pregnancies and whatever else comes with not desexing rabbits, Boomer is going to get the snip as soon as possible. I'm dreading the day because i don't want to see my baby in pain or worry about him while it is happening. but i know it is the right thing to do. I wonder if our vet has even desexed a rabbit before... maybe I should ask hey.... if not there is a rabbit specialist only 15 mins from here. I know they do it ALL the time.

Boomer is in bed now (10:33pm) so i guess i better head to bed soon too... Work stinks!
the weather is getting colder here. Boomer has defiantly got his winter coat on already. but i found a lady on gumtree who makes felt snuggle bags. basically it is a bag made of felt where small animals climb inside and snuggle up to sleep. i think i will order a rainbow one for Boomer this winter. if he doesnt use it then it is only $8 bucks gone. I'm hoping he does though. he likes boxes and being in small spaces so i have a feeling he will use it.


----------



## BigBunny

It is FREEZING here tonight.... it is a cold 12'c ... BRRRRRRRRRRR...
I thought Boomer would even be cold out in the sunroom... but when i went to give him a good night cuddle he was sleeping on top of the fleece blanket and was really warm. lucky he has HEAPS of THICK fur on him.

It is my 2 sisters birthdays tomorrow so my son made cards for them tonight. Boomer gave him a helping hand... well i said it was helping but i think it was more of being annoying. he kept trying to bite the pencil and the paper etc.... i'll attach some photos...hehehe. it was cute even if he wasn't much help.
I'm staying up late baking cakes for them. Lucky i am a good sister.

Today was pretty uneventful for Boomer. He spent most of his day running around the sun room. he did get a whole cage clean today. he right away proceeded to tear up all the paper on the floor since i threw away his last efforts. i think he likes it all torn up and messy better.

My boyfriend gave him a pokemon ball to play with. Boomer loves rolling it around. it is his new favourite toy!

After lots of snuggles on the lounge Boomer is now in bed... lucky it doesn't snow around here. It is going to be a cold winter... At least we don't need to worry about Boomer too much, unlike in the hot summers here in Australia. now those we need to worry about!

well off to finish these cakes.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Aw he is just so sweet, what a lovely little face he has. I love him playing with the brush and he's loving grooming your hand. What a cute little guy he is.


----------



## BigBunny

Happy Monday !!!

Well Boomer thinks it is since he got the biggest thistle weed ever known to man kind.... he loves those weeds ! i found a MASSIVE one up the side of the house... Boomer was in weed heaven today.

*****-rant warning-*****
I'm a little sad today... Today my "friend" from work asked me if i wanted Coconut. Now for those of you who don.t know or need reminding. Coconut is the black and white sibling of Boomer whom my work colleague got on the same night that i got Boomer. I had to say no as I am not allowed more than one rabbit according to my lease agreement.
I asked why she didn't want the bunny anymore... her reasoning... i don't have time for him... 
UH ! I had to just walk away....... our bunnies are only just over 14 weeks old! that was fast of her to loose interest. I really thought she loved that bunny. I guess not as much as i though. i'm pretty mad about it. but hey what can I do... Even if i could have more than one rabbit i wouldn't take it just because she wanted the rabbit so she has to be responsible for it for the rest of it's LONGGGGGG life. would be a lesson for her. i just hope now she has "lost interest" in the rabbit that she still takes care of it or finds it a great home. she has HEAPS of time and i know she does. nothing stops her bringing it to work with her and she has no children. she is at home all the time apart from when she is working, so i dont know what her deal is. but all i know is i'm almost glad she is leaving in just over a week. that poor rabbit.
i always thought from the start she could do a better job of caring for it but i guess now it is lucky if she is even caring for it since she is making excuses to rid of it.
-end rant-

Boomer is a eating machine. it is like he is going through a big growth spurt. but he doesn't stop growing. his food intake is huge now and his poops out the other end are also more....lol. i'm wondering if i should limit his pellets already, but he is still a baby and everything i read says unlimited pellets and hays for now. so i just keep filling up the bowl. he is pretty fussy with his hay too... he only likes OATEN hay for the last few weeks. he leaves the meadow and lucerne hay in the hay rack and eats around it to get to the OATEN hay. I hope oaten is really good stuff since thats all the hay he is eating at the moment. I really want to buy timothy hay but it isn't readily available around here and ordering online just seams heaps dodgy if it is bad quality i wouldn't know until it arrives. so i just stick to the easily accessible hays that i know i can get everywhere around here.

Well that is it for now. 
Boomer is fast asleep, i'm off to do work before the clock hits midnight (1 hour to go!) and then bed time... yay my favourite time of the day. only to wakeup at 7am and do it all over again!
HOOROO.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Poor Coconut! Such a shame you couldn't take him, it makes me worry for the poor little thing. I hope she finds him a good home.

If Boomer is eating a lot of pellets, he could probably stand to have it limited somewhat. 70% of a rabbit's diet should be hay, and if he's filling up on tasty pellets instead, like many many buns are wont to do, he could start getting overweight. Let him have a few hours of an empty pellet bowl each day before refilling it, so he'll turn to his hay more.


----------



## BigBunny

ok i will do that then. i'll fill it in the mornings and not bother filling it again at night. 
he is getting almost a metric cup full a day ... and eating them all during the day. then i usually put some more in before bed and if there is none left in the morning i will fill it again.... he loves pellets. He still eats hay but defiantly not as much as he use to. and now that he is being picky only eating oaten hay well that's even less hay now. 
I cant tell if he is fat or it is just fluffy... I can still feel every bone in his body but his belly is always round and full and feels all squishy..hehe. he is a growing boy still.... :happybunny: I'll have to tell everyone else to stop feeding him more pellets too because we all just automatically fill his bowl if we notice it is empty. this bunny will never go hungry! 

i have a story to tell you all..... i think back on it and think it is funny now, but this morning i was as mad as can be and late for work because of it!

anyways i filled Boomers dishes before bed last night (about midnight) and i must have forgotten to close the TOP opening of his cage. anyways the boyfriend got home from work at 1am and seen the top part of the cage and didnt bother to take 1 second to reach down and close it. he has to walk right past the cage to get inside the house so it isnt like it was any effort or anything.
anyways this morning when i was still in bed i heard my son going out in to the sunroom as he does every morning to say good morning to Boomer and give him a pat.... he notices the cage top open and does nothing too.
I go to walk out the door (ALREADY RUNNING LATE FOR WORK) notice Boomer sitting inside his cage, and i shout back to my son why he left the cage open for . he said he didnt and my boyfriend said it was open last night. so i knew it was me who left it open right away. so i give Boomer a pat and close the top. took 2 steps and notice poop and i mean HEAPS of poop on the tiles. i again shout out to ask who let Boomer out and didnt clean up his mess... everyone said no. so ok i let it go until i looked on the lounge and see LOTS and LOTs and LOTS of poops... now Boomer is forbidden to be on the lounge and everyone knows it too. and i know if anyone secretly let him up there they wouldnt leave lots of poop on it to give it away because obviously i'd find out....
so putting the pieces of the puzzle together... Boomer has been out partying ALL night and morning in the sun room unsupervised. has made himself comfy on the couch and spent all night running around and playing in the sun room. but then puts himself back inside the cage sometime during the morning to try and make it out that he has been there the WHOLE time.
Boomer has to jump a metre high to get ONTOP of his wire cage to get back inside. there is a small opening door way which lifts up and i'd left it open so he has just jumped up and jumped back in all before anyone got up. but going by the amount of poop he was out all night/morning before returning to the cage. oh i wish i had a video camera ! i'm just glad the sunroom is COMPLETELY enclosed to the outside world and also to the inside of the house. so he couldnt do any damage. he only is in the sunroom when we are AWAKE and HOME. this does not include when we are sleeping....etc. incase he decides to eat something, ruin something, fall off something, or wee on expensive furniture out there. I had to vacuum and clean up out there and check for damages or chew marks on any paint, shoes, clothes, furniture or anything out there and then leave for work....
LUCKY i seen no damage or no spots where he peed and nothing ruined including the lounge he is banned from being on!!! what a cheeky bunny!!!!! i bet he had the time of his life!
i'll be making sure that i ALWAYS put the lid down from now on.
The innocence on his face when i was patting him goodbye was priceless. I bet he knew what was going to happen next and he was just acting sweet to not get in trouble....
p.s. he didn't get in trouble. the boyfriend did for being a lazy bum and not closing the cage when he clearly seen it open and walked right by it!



I'm trying not to think about coconut. It kills me inside thinking of his future and how he isnt wanted anymore. 
I'm going to give the girl a list of close small animal rescues around here. maybe she will call one and they will take coconut and find him a new home.


----------



## BigBunny

IT'S MOTHERS DAY 2014 TODAY !!! 
I'm being very spoilt by my 11 yr old son....
Yesterday we went shopping with my boyfriend and he got me a few things.... 

A NEW BLACK LOP BUNNY AND A NEW BROWN BUNNY!!!
i'll attach photos so you can see my new bunny family... Boomer loves them. but he keeps biting the other bunnies, especially the little brown one... too rough Boomer !!!

So Boomer is one big 15 week old bunny.( i should stop counting in weeks soon and just say he is 3 and a bit months) He is a monster in size compared to when we first got him as a tiny fluff ball that fit in the palm of my hand !

His favourite foods at the moment are thistle weeds and dandelion flowers, carrots and pellets. he is on limited pellets now and doesn't like that idea. he acts like a starving bunny when the pellets go in his cage. As soon as he hears that box rattle he comes running for pellets and eats like they are the most delicious thing in the world. at least he is eating a little bit more hay now. not as much as i would like him to still, but definitely more than before.

My partner and i were talking last night and we both think his sleep cage is getting too cramped now, because he is so big now. we have big plans to buy piping (harp PVC large pipes) and a 2nd cage for Boomer to live in when it is sleep time or when we are not home. we are going to join the two large cages by a tunnel and have the one he has now as his food / litter / water and sleep cage and the other as just a big empty spacey cage to run and stretch and do whatever, just have a couple small toys in there. We like the security of a cage to keep him safe and also to keep all furniture and house safe from him. but we think he deserves even more room to move. i like his cage now but it is just a little full of all the things he has in there. so will just get another exactly the same and thats my plan...
cant wait for next year or the year after (depending how life goes) when we buy a house. We are looking for a BIG house and i want to dedicate a whole area just for Boomer. And because it will be my home i wont have to worry about him ruining someone else's house like here (I rent now). he will be let out 24/7 in his room. will bunny proof it so no more cages are needed. i cant wait !

Boomers nails are really sharp and i am dreading having to cut them again. it seams only the front ones get heaps sharp. the back ones seam to take care of themselves. i know running around on the terracotta tiles helps Boomer wear them down but they still get heaps pointy and sharp sometimes. so they need cutting today. that's my mission today to get that done on my own. 
I hope Boomer is in a good mood for me to do that today. 

Well i'm off to spend some time with my son. we are going to find a nice place to have a special mothers day lunch. have a great day to all the Mummies of precious children and also the Mummies of the Fuzzy Bunny Kind! hope you all get spoilt and have a great day full of love and good memories. x


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha I thought they were real bunnies, the black one does look real at a glance, really cute they are.

Boomer is a very lucky little boy. The new cage sounds great. I would love to have a bunny room for mine but don't have enough space. He is going to love his new space.


----------



## BigBunny

he has a whole room now but he has to be supervised in there since we are renting and i dont want him chewing the paint off the skirting or anything like that. so he is in a cage when we at work or sleeping and out during the morning/arvos in the sunroom. he gets LOTS of out of cage time, but ideally i'd like to not even use a cage when we have our own place. no need for the cages then. just bunny proofing instead. 

Tonight i let Boomer out for a long time... man he is a poop machine! i picked him a HUGE bunch of weeds today and he sure is pooping to make up for eating all those weeds !!! after an hour on the lounge sitting with Boomer I felt my leg get suddenly warm... Boomer peed on the lounge and it ran on to me!!! EWWWW !!! i hate bunny pee on me! i can handle the poops because they are not messy, just little balls... but the pee is messy and hot and wet ! Boomer is gross sometimes !!! then he was being naughty when i pulled the cover off to wash it.. he then was biting the leather lounge and making holes in it! so he had to go back to his cage.it is an expensive lounge... *tisk*tisk*tisk*. i was giving him a lecture about not eating the lounge and my phone case too. and while i was lecturing him he was chewing on it already... he ruined my last one! so got a tougher one this time... no more chewed up phone cases i hope!


----------



## BigBunny

I know this is not exciting for many people but it is for me....

BOOMER HAS BALLS !!! hahaha, well testicles to be exact and correct.
Tonight i told my partner to hold him while i look and i found 2 small pink bits. kind of gross but exciting at the same time... my baby is now a man.... haha

I also messaged my vet tonight to find out how old they need to be to be desexed. Their response was 5-6 months is best. So i guess we will wait a couple more months for that since Boomer is only 3 1/2 months old or 15 weeks and 1 day to be exact ! It was also heaps cheaper than I thought to get desexed. I was expecting a bigger sum when i quoted the cost.

We weighed Boomer again tonight. He is a whole 1311 grams! his growth isn't slowing down yet! getting bigger by the day

He also had his first slice of watermelon today.... He loved it and ate the whole little slice, skin and all.

Boomer is so so so cute! i know i say it all the time.... but he is !!! 
here he is cuddling my boyfriend tonight. awwwwww.... I love this photo. my boyfriend loves it too he thinks he looks young in it.
And balls!!! hahaha.
they were hard to find with all that hair!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Awwwww that pic of cuddly Boomer is the best! I wish my bunnies were cuddly. Welcome to manhood Boomer!! arty:


----------



## pani

:laugh:

Congratulations Boomer, you're a man now!

I had Felix neutered when he was around Boomer's age! I wanted to make sure I got him done as early as possible to avoid any hormonal behaviour. 

It's so cute to see a cuddly bun. Mine aren't like that at all.


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer is very cuddly. he has his moments though. He hasn't bitten me in a few days so that is a bonus !
He likes to climb all over people too... that can get painful too when he surfs along your back or slides down your arms and legs. sharp claws.... ouch !

He is sweet most of the time and has cuddles everyday... so i guess he is use to it!

i'd get boomer neutered now if they would let me. but they said 5-6 months. so i guess i will just have to wait.


----------



## carter

How do you know when a rabbit wants to play and when it doesnt


----------



## BigBunny

if you are talking specifically about my Boomer. he just runs away if he has had enough and doesn't want human company. but usually he is all over me and wants to cuddle, get head scratches and jump around and all over me. his bites are not aggressive. sometimes he is licking my hand and then tries to eat it. other times i am harassing him and trying to look in his mouth at his pearly white teeth and other times it is because i wont let him last my arm or i am blocking something he isn't allowed to have and he bites me to try and get me to move my arm or hand. but other than that he doesn't bite. he is definitely a cuddly people bunny. he loves human company and thinks he is one of us.


----------



## ChocoClover

Shirley tries to eat my hand sometimes, too! That's really cute. Sometimes, she's housekeeping and she tries to move my arm or my fingers with her mouth. None of my other rabbits do that, though.


----------



## bunnyman666

Love that face on Boomer!!!!!


----------



## BigBunny

I would not feel myself if i wasn't sporting a large (or several) long scratch along some part of my body from sharp Boomer nails.
Man that bunny can scratch !

Boomer has this wonderful thing he does now where whenever you are snuggling with him on your lap or chest he is trying to dig to china through your clothes and skin! it's crazy! he does not do it from fear,fright or annoyance he just likes to dig ! but he fails to realise he will not make much progress trying to dig a hole straight through my chest! he has ruined...well... countless shirts, pyjamas and cami tops of mine from his digging and chewing when being held. 
His cage is never neat and tidy, he loves to rip up all the paper and push it all to one side until there is none left to tear. And he is now sleeping in his litter box, sprawled out over all the poop and wee.... nice one Boomer ! so now it is a daily clean instead of once every 2-3 days... Cant have a bunny smelling like pee now can we.

crazy bunny.

Yet despite all of that he is still my snuggly sweet baby bunny who loves a cuddle and scratch on the head/body.

This weekend Boomer has spent all his time out in the sunroom running around. He is determined to get through my bedroom window though. there is a lounge in the sun room that sits right under my bedroom window and i have the window open so i can hear and see Boomer while he is out of the cage in the sunroom, but Boomer keeps jumping on the lounge (which he is not suppose to be allowed on) climbing up the back of it and peeking through the window. sometimes walking along the window ledge until he realises there is no where to jump down to except a cold hard wood floor and it is too far of a drop for Boomer to try! so he keeps just going back in to the sun room and reappearing every now and again. i know he just wants to get to me but i'm "working" (well really suppose to be) on my computer doing stuff for work and can't play with him right now. besides he will only try to chew everything including my computer and then pee on my bed. so he can wait a while longer.

Boomer is 4 months old tomorrow... It feels like i have had Boomer forever but i really haven't had him that long. He is just part of the family now. 
1 more month before he gets the snip snip!
my boyfriend doesn't want me to neuter Boomer. he thinks he wont feel like a boy anymore and that i am taking his manhood from him. Also he doesn't see the point since we only have 1 bunny. I have to keep reminding my boyfriend he is a bunny and i'm pretty sure he wont feel any less of a man without bunny balls, and since he is young he wont know any different anyways. Boomer will live for a long time and who's to say that we will never get another bunny. I am really liking the idea of a flemish some day. A Giant house bunny would be awesome!

nothing exciting is happening here at the moment. not even for Boomer. so i don't have a whole lot to write about these days. maybe i should take Boomer on a holiday or an adventure or something..... just so he can live an exciting life ! mines boring and that's sort of how I like it.


----------



## pani

I don't like people guilting me about neutering/spaying because it 'takes away a bunny's manhood/womanhood'. Bunnies are animals that _breed like crazy_. By removing the organs that produce the hormones, it lets them focus on enjoyment of life, instead of just wanting to hump and procreate (and being upset if they can't).


----------



## BigBunny

too right... i don't feel guilty because Boomer is getting neutered. In the end he is MY bunny and it's my money and my choice , and i choose to do the best for him. I got a rabbit because I wanted to, so my obligation is to do the best for this creature that i have now have in my life. And neutering is best. I doubt any experienced bunny owners and experts with disagree.


----------



## pani

Glad to hear it.


----------



## bunnyman666

Tell your gentleman friend that Boomer would go from bring an awesome bunny to being a little jerk because not fixing him is the cruelest thing you can do to an animal that you have ZERO intention on breeding. I find that blokes who have that belief are the first ones to want to get rid of an unfixed animal when they start spraying and become super aggressive. 

And Boomer will really, really calm down once he's fixed. His cage may become neater and his digging could calm down.

I tell chaps who think that way this: "want to sentence your animal to a life of blue balls? How are you when denied sex? You want your boy (animal) humping your legs? Think really hard about that..."


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer is a little turd and made me VERY late for work today.... 
I didn't have a lot of time this morning so didn't go out in the sunroom to visit Boomer until i was leaving for work and had to walk past... As soon as i opened the door to the sun room the acidic smell of poop/wee wafted up my nose. I looked inside the cage and seen the whole cage was messed up and everything was everywhere! Boomer has some how managed to tip over his big heavy water bowl sometime last night which then wet all the paper on the ground and mixed with poop and wee... I have never smelt a bad smell from Boomers cage until this morning !!! so of course i couldn't leave it and HAD TO clean it before i went to work. 
That will teach me not to do my morning checks when i wake up!

Anyways Boomer is 4 months old now... We are totally having a bunny birthday party when he turns 1!

Right now i can hear Boomer tearing up his paper.
He has been REALLY good lately when in the house so for the last roughly a week he has free run of the house. he loves running from room to room and also following me EVERYWHERE ! even to the toilet.... no privacy here!!! he just follows me everywhere. and if i just sit down or something then he finally goes exploring and always comes back every now and again to check on me... he has the toileting down pact and is about 99% of the time only pooping in his cage now and well hasn't peed out of the cage since last time he peed on the lounge. he is still forbidden from beds and lounges... but with his new found freedom he hasn't even tried getting up on the lounges yet or the beds...... i say YET because i know it is only a matter of time.

so thats what Boomer has been up to... me on the other hand...work work work work work work work work... so not having fun at the moment. i have a ton of student teachers coming and going from my room doing their work prac and it is just annoying me... just an extra job to do on top of the million things i already am to do. also loosing one of my staff members from my room so have to train up someone else... how annoying! 
oh and to top off my awesome stressful week, i come home today and see my 11yr old son laying on the lounge and he tells me he hurt his leg. so i lift off the gauze pad he has on his leg and see a big open deep cut in his leg, a massive long bruise along his shin right next to it and then i inspect him further and he has a bruise on his elbow a huge bruise on his shoulder and one on his shoulder blade one in the middle of his back and one on his lower back on the side... well he tells me him and his friend were wresting on the bed and fell off... so i go to his room and ask where he fell.... he then tells me he fell off my bed... so of course i go to my room to see what he fell on to cause such bad injuries and notice all my perfume and jewellery on the ground, look up and see my whole top of the display cupboard is broken !!! he gets no sympathy from me now !!! cleaned up his wounds better than the job his aunty did and sent him on his way... then contemplated if i should really go get him checked out especially for the big deep cut on his leg but nahhhh he can get deal with it. no sympathy from me. hopefully lesson learnt!
I am just glad my sister lives next door and heard a HUGE bang and came to check on the boys. she said she found them both on the floor and my son injured... thank their lucky stars i still wasn't home from work! too exhausted to deal with anything today so just ignoring the whole incident. kids are also little turds sometimes............ just saying ...


haha, reading back on all of this thank god i am a teacher and my sentence structure, grammar and use of commas and full stops and capitals is always amazingly good! 

i know you all wont judge..... 
i'm done... let this day be over. :bed:


----------



## whiskylollipop

The trials and tribulations of being a mum! Merlin and Sasha do my head in as it is, I can't imagine having a kid tearing around too. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## BigBunny

my life is full of kids. sometimes you just shake your head and pat yourself on the back for being a great mother because they are still alive! that's all that matters right ?!?!?!?! so far we have made it 11 years. lol


Boomer is being a sweetie today. he must know i had a rough day yesterday and is making my day today a easy one. 
I'm thinking about going to the movies to see 1000 ways to die in the west. (i think that's what it is called)
take some time out and relax with a box of pop corn in the dark where no one knows me and just chill for a bit.


----------



## blwinteler

A million ways. . . Let me know if it is any good.


----------



## BigBunny

It was alright... funny, but not what i was expecting... no idea what i was expecting but it sure wasn't what I seen...lol. a modern twist on a olden days set movie. some parts were hilarious and some just silly. i enjoyed it . since i haven't been to the movies for ages it was a nice treat to have gone tonight. 

Boomer wasn't happy though. he showed his disapproval of being locked up, when he'd usually be out, by trashing his whole cage. but i guess that is the norm these days with him. doesn't like how i arrange his house so he always changes it.


----------



## blwinteler

Thank you. I got a review of Maleficent from a friend. I was so looking forward to it, but now I'll wait. I might just see Million Ways to Die instead.


----------



## lovelops

I have not posted alot due to some illnesses and death of one of my buns, but I just love reading about Boomer and love all the photos! He is so great and I love lops anyway, having Lady myself. Please keep adding more and more photos!

Vanessa


----------



## MILU

Oh my, Boomer sounds like an awesome bunny! He made me laugh for sure, LOL
I love the stories of how he pees and makes a mess and digs and jumps and...... 
When I had MILU and was at the computer, MILU would jump on my lap and demand attention. Maybe you can keep Boomer on your lap while you're at the computer, too? Believe me, it's better than having the bunny angry at the computer. They'll destroy it whenever they have the chance. MILU destroyed several mouses, cords, etc. He even chewed the telephone cord, which had nothing to do with the computer who was taking me from Him. 
I suggest you quit your job and do what your bunny wants. He knows how to get to China digging through you. That's not just an average rabbit. LOL


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer on my lap while i am on the computer is out of the question !!! he would be eating the computer, clawing my arms and trying everything he could to get 100% of my attention. it doesn't work! he doesnt like to stay still for long periods of time. he has to always be on the move and exploring. comes back for a cuddle then off again to explore something else. i've tried having him with me when working at home. best i can do is let him out and move the cupboard away from my bed (i work on my bed) so he cant get up on the bed. and then he spends his whole time trying to find a way up on to the bed to get to me because i am ignoring him. thank god he hasn't tried to eat any cords yet! i use a lap top anyways so there is no cords to chew unless it's on charge.

Im going to book his neuter soon. 26 days and he will be 5 months. So maybe he can settle a little. he is still a sweet bunny and has no real bad behavioural things happening yet! even his biting isnt too bad. he only bites me anyways no one else has been bitten. go figure. the one that cares for him the most be bites the most. i guess i do harass him sometimes, i just cant help myself playing with those puffy cheeks and that fluffy tails and looking at his white teeth... i think rabbit tongues and teeth are cute cute cute !!!

I'm going to take some photos of Boomer later when we go outside to collect grass and weeds. He is due for some photos it's been a couple of days.


----------



## BigBunny

omg, i just went through an album i have and i looked at photos from when i first got Boomer... i cant believe how tiny he was!!! it he is only 4 months old now and i feel like i have had him forever!!! man they grow fast. i guess this is pretty much how Boomer is going to stay??? maybe fatter but he shouldn't grow too much more.... do you think?

Here is some photos for you lovelops because you asked :wink


1 of Boomer when he was a baby
and the rest of Boomer TODAY !


----------



## whiskylollipop

Awwww he's such a big boy now! He's got the sweetest eyes. :bunnyheart


----------



## BigBunny

His head now is bigger than his whole body was when we first got him.

He does have gorgeous eyes. i agree. big brown eyes that watch EVERYTHING. they match my eyes...hahaha 

I love his gorgeous eye lashes... hehehe. and how fuzzy the bottom of his feet are. it is so cute.

what a cute bunny... i still think he is the cutest thing ever !!!


----------



## blwinteler

He is so cute! Looks like a stuffed animal lol


----------



## Azerane

What a cutie!  he'll probably grow a little more, but not too much. Bandit only finished up growing around six or seven months but it did slow down a lot after those initial 16 weeks.


----------



## BigBunny

Good to know. it's a nice size. he isn't too small that i fear i will squish him or not see him when he is running around, but then he isn't too big either ... he is just right!


----------



## bunnyman666

What a majestic and royal little rabbit!!!!!


----------



## lovelops

I like the pic above the one of him as a baby. It looks like he is saying with is paw movement, I command you human to take cute pictures of me!


Vanessa


----------



## BigBunny

Went to the farmers market today.... my boyfriend and i seen the two cute tiny little bunnies... it took EVERYTHING inside of me to keep walking and not bring them home with me... one was all white and the other white with black patches. both females according to the chicken guy... yeah no idea why the chicken guy was selling rabbits but hey stranger things have happened.

anyways we spoilt Boomer . he got a whole new XL basil plant, wooden toys and last... a hat !!!
Yes a hat ! it is suppose to be for a small dog but my boyfriend said we should get it for Boomer. i said Boomer will hate wearing it but he got one anyway. 




cant say he liked it or hated it...but he tolerated it... eventually it fell off.... or got shook off.


----------



## bunnyman666

OMFG!!!! 

He is sooooooo awesome of a bunny!!!!! Love the hat!!!!


----------



## Azerane

Oh my gosh, that is just the cutest thing! I love the hat


----------



## lovelops

That last picture is the greatest! That is sooooo cute! Love the hat and the photos! Love 'em!


Vanessa


----------



## surf_storm

OMG so cute!!!!


----------



## BunnySilver

I need a bunny hat!!!! He is so cute in that!! :adorable:


----------



## BigBunny

my boyfriend thinks he is so awesome now, because he thinks because people also like the hat, that he is just a genius now for having that idea.... 

he is such a genius that he thought he would hang the hat on the outside of Boomer's cage... i warned him Boomer will chew it up and get to it... nope he didn't listen. he thought because he is hanging it on the outside that it is safe.... well guess who found the hat INSIDE the cage this morning and swimming in the water bowl... Yep he's a genius !

so now the little hat is in the laundry waiting to be washed. At least Boomer didn't chew it up like i thought he would... given more time i'm sure he would though...... :nod


----------



## Azerane

Haha, it was only a matter of time


----------



## bunnyman666

BigBunny said:


> my boyfriend thinks he is so awesome now, because he thinks because people also like the hat, that he is just a genius now for having that idea....
> 
> he is such a genius that he thought he would hang the hat on the outside of Boomer's cage... i warned him Boomer will chew it up and get to it... nope he didn't listen. he thought because he is hanging it on the outside that it is safe.... well guess who found the hat INSIDE the cage this morning and swimming in the water bowl... Yep he's a genius !
> 
> so now the little hat is in the laundry waiting to be washed. At least Boomer didn't chew it up like i thought he would... given more time i'm sure he would though...... :nod



I guess the boyfriend underestimates a rabbit's desire to play guess Boomer showed him!!!! lol


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer has a new favourite thing to do... pull threads out of my lounge room rug! he thinks it is a GREAT game... he has had free range of the house for many days/weeks in a row now and has proven himself to not get up to too much trouble... but now he has taken a liking to the rug.... hmmmmmmmmm.... i don't think i like this new game of his. i am quite fond of this rug...

Boomer knows how to take his hat off now... so whenever we put it on him he gets it off pretty quick once he decides he had enough.. he wore it the other night for nearly an hour before taking it off. so he tolerates it for a long time now. 

We are only 12 days away from being 5 months old... i don't know why i am so excited that he is getting desexed, because i am scared of the idea of anything going wrong and something bad happening to my baby. My boyfriend still thinks it is unnecessary to do it but then who ever listens to him...  I think i'm just happy to get it over and done with actually... one less worry after that.

Now.... another thing... how to get Boomer to stop peeing and pooping in his food pellet bowl once it is empty. when boomer eats all of his pellets he then has been peeing and pooping in the bowl... what is up with that !!! i have to clean it every day!!! the bowl does sit inside the litter tray.... but still! he has heaps of other space to pee and poop in... silly Boomer

Funny story. i cant remember if i ever mentioned people at work getting bunnies. well anyways a few months ago one of the girls i work with got her son 2 female bunnies from a friend.... fast forward to just last week, she has discovered one is in fact a boy... ahahahahahahahahahahaaaa. not really funny though because now they have to get rid of the female bunny who they suspect is pregnant. they don't want babies because they are about to have one of their own plus already have a toddler. understandable i guess. they found a home for the female already to a friend of theirs. 

so today at some point i need to go visit the pet store as Boomer is out of oaten hay... and these days that is the ONLY hay he likes. i am going to try and not look around as i always come home with stuff i dont need. i love the pet store!

Boom is asleep in his cage... must has partied too hard last night because he was always banging something in his cage. woke me up several times. it's a rainy day so i guess he can spend all day sleeping if he wishes.


----------



## bunnyman666

Boomer will neaten up a fair bit after his naughty bits get fixed. Trigger (G'd rest his little soul) became quite the neatnik after getting fixed. Trix isn't terrible, but she was quite the spaz for the longest time. She still has her moments at 11 years old!!!

I love your stories about Boomer.


----------



## Azerane

I think the best way to solve that pooping in the food bowl issue is simply to remove it from the litter tray. What a little rascal he is


----------



## BigBunny

Sorry for my absence. I've been busy with work and i have also had pneumonia ... so fun times had all round here !!!

Boomer is getting Desexed not next week but the week after... i have 2 days off work to watch over him as he recovers. anxious mumma here! 

Boomer has been Boomer. Just eating and pooping and tearing up my rug.... *sigh* what can ya do. a bunny is going to do what a bunny is wanting to do...

So my "friend" who had a bunny then got another bunny then that bunny died so she then got another bunny...well now that one died too and she is again left with the original bunny.... well if you are still on track with this pointless story, she is now only got the 1 bunny and has no idea what the other bunny died from...the first one kicked and broke it's back apparently and this one she has no idea. i think she should stop buying bunnies from the pet store. might solve all her problems! 
but it is still sad to hear of bunny loss... i'd cry for days and days and days if i lost Boomer. And i never cry about anything....


on a ligher note... my son and i are buying cat food and collecting a huge big box of good quality cat food to donate to a no kill no cage cat rescue sort of near our home. When i buy my first home (which is hopefully this or next year) my present to myself will be a adult cat from this shelter. so in the mean time since we are not getting a cat anytime soon we will help all the cats and this great organisation buy buying heaps of cat food and taking it out there one day for the cats and kitties. Each time we go shopping for groceries, which is about 3 or 4 times a week, we pick up a couple of bags of food or cans or milk for the kitties.... and we will go out there and get to play with the kitties in exchange for our donation... win win...hehehe

Oh we got Boomer some presents the other day... we were at the pet store and just there to buy hay but they didnt have the type Boomer liked... so anyways after looking around we got Boomer a cane hanging basket (it is actually a birds nest) and filled it with dried parsley treats, and we got Boomer a new fleece blanket and also a chew toy.... he always gets new stuff when we visit the pet store.
I dont know why i bother buying heaps of toys though because for the last week he has loved playing with a milk bottle lid!!! thats right... a plastic milk bottle lid! he found it on the ground near the bin and carried it all around the house. every time he is out of the cage he finds it laying on the ground where he left it and carries it around and throws it everywhere. 
Boomer turned 5 months old yesterday... he is not a baby anymore. he's my big man now.


well happy Friday everyone!!! i am so glad it is the weekend... i need to sleeeeeeeeppppppp.....


----------



## Azerane

Sorry to hear that you've been so ill, I've had a cold which has had me feeling pretty bad, but I know that's nothing compared to pneumonia.



BigBunny said:


> on a ligher note... my son and i are buying cat food and collecting a huge big box of good quality cat food to donate to a no kill no cage cat rescue sort of near our home. When i buy my first home (which is hopefully this or next year) my present to myself will be a adult cat from this shelter. so in the mean time since we are not getting a cat anytime soon we will help all the cats and this great organisation buy buying heaps of cat food and taking it out there one day for the cats and kitties. Each time we go shopping for groceries, which is about 3 or 4 times a week, we pick up a couple of bags of food or cans or milk for the kitties.... and we will go out there and get to play with the kitties in exchange for our donation... win win...hehehe



That's so awesome. The Bunnings store I work at did a donation drive for a local cat and dog rescue place. The store donated a whole bunch of dog beds, some garden tools (wheelbarrow etc) and some whirly birds (the spinning roof vents), and I put in some cat beds, cat toys, tennis balls and kitty litter. There was an absolute mammoth load of donations in the end, filled an entire pallet load and had to be delivered on a trailer. Was great though. I am also looking forward to eventually adopting a cat, though if I'm completely honest I've also always wanted a Somali cat, so I'll probably have to adopt one cat and buy a Somali from a breeder.

Boomer sounds so cute playing with that milk bottle lid, they choose the funniest things as toys sometimes.


----------



## lovelops

I just LOOOVE hearing about Boomer and I also have a bad cold now! I'm sorry to hear about the bunnies dying. The story about it breaking it's back from kicking sounds a bit odd... maybe they had coccidia or something else? I feel bad also for your friend..

Vanessa


----------



## bunnyman666

More Boomer pix, please.


----------



## Aubrisita

Ooooh Boomer. You and Luna could be twins with the eating of the carpet. Luna is terrible about that! Then, when I blocked all her carpet spots, she ate a hole in the wall!! I hope you won't do that Boomer....don't even THINK about it.

Sorry to hear about your friends bunnies, that is sad. 

Hope you feel better really soon, you too Vanessa!


----------



## lovelops

Aubrisita said:


> Ooooh Boomer. You and Luna could be twins with the eating of the carpet. Luna is terrible about that! Then, when I blocked all her carpet spots, she ate a hole in the wall!! I hope you won't do that Boomer....don't even THINK about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friends bunnies, that is sad.
> 
> Hope you feel better really soon, you too Vanessa!



Yes Brooke is a member of the carpet eating club also!!!
Thanks so much for the kind words and I hope ALL Of us get
better soon!!! 

Vanessa


----------



## BigBunny

Carpet eating club..... hahahaaha. this made me laugh....
My favourite rug has patches of torn out cotton.... it is quickly becoming my NOT SO FAVOURITE EXPENSIVE UGLY RUG now... Luck i love this bunny!

So Boomer is booked in the vet for Tuesday 8th July for desexing.... i have butterflies in my stomach already... super nervous! i have taken 2 days off work to monitor him after.... not sure if that is enough time but i really can't be taking too many days off. 
I have no idea what to expect and no idea what i am to do afterwards... ARGHHHH !!! this is a whole new world for me desexing bunnies!
In preparation i have not been lining Boomers cage with news paper anymore. instead opting for a softer bedding of hay. (really i have lots of hay here that Boomer doesn't like to eat, so i have to use it for something) i hope hay will be more comfy and softer for Boomer to sleep. Right now he just likes kicking it all to one side and out the bars when he jumps around. he also have 2 fleece blankets in the cage to sleep on. he is a good boy and hasn't peed on anything in his cage for months except for the litter tray! yay !!! I think when they hay runs out i'll just keep the blankets in there and no worry about flooring cover. blankets alone can do the job if he wants somewhere soft to stop and rest on. he doesn't have the plastic house in his cage anymore. he wasn't using it and it was taking up too much space. i can easily pull down the top level so that Boomer doesn't jump after neutering, giving time for everything to heal and fix. i hope it all goes well.... i'm going to be soooooo anxious that day when he goes in... i will be watching the clock like a hawk to pick up my baby again. he goes in at 9am and i get him back sometime in the late afternoon they said. After they monitor him for a few hours after the procedure. 
What sort of questions should i ask the vet.... i have no idea. i have full confidence in them but I still worry!


----------



## surf_storm

Boomer should be just fine it's not as an invasive surgery as it is for a female and my exotic vet said Shida was a real pain in the ass as she wouldn't leave her stitches alone (she has a cone now) but the vet said it is very uncommon that rabbits pull their stitches out Shida is just the exception lol. 
The questions I asked were
How long does she need to be confined(not jumping around her cage) 
Will she be on any pain meds?
How long does it normally take to heal? 
What will it look like if there is an infection?
And who can I go to if she rips her stitches out over night (this happened &#128545 
Hope this helps
~ Shell


----------



## BigBunny

ahhh, good questions to ask... thanks
All i could think of to ask is..... what do i do now ?!?!?!?!

LOL

I have big plans to make a bed out on the lounge in the sunroom and bring a heater out there with me to keep a super close eye on Boomer over the two nights i have off... i'm more guilty than anything that he will be in pain and sore. It will be two long cold nights out there being winter now here... FREEZING ! maybe i will just bring him to bed with me instead in his transport cage. :biggrin: we will see what happens. 

I read somewhere when looking up if you can grow spouts in winter (for school and the kids project thing going on) and i came across if you cut the top end off a carrot and place it in a shallow plate with water it will grow green tops! i'm going to try it. Don't know if it will work in winter but i'm trying anyways. i have my top of carrot on a plate already and will see what happens.
Just your regular orange carrot that you buy in bags of a dozen. Boomer has never had green carrot tops (leaves) i think he would like them.


----------



## surf_storm

Hahaha Shida hates them lol but this is what she is in at the moment 


It stays pretty warm without the heater being on and she can't run around to rip her stitches out again but she successfully got her cone off today and by the time I found her her wound was already red raw from licking it but don't worry about Boomer licking that much it's just Shida being Shida


----------



## BigBunny

Oh i can only imagine Boomer going mental if i put him in a box like that. he is such a hypo bunny and use to LOTS of freedom and running around... i dont know how he is going to like being locked up somewhere small while he recovers.

I hope Shida recovers speedy fast. 

One of the reasons i wanted a male rabbit was because it's easier for desexing. In the end i didn't care what Boomer was (i was already in love) but hoped he was a male and it turned out he was. LUCKY !

Lets hope Boomer leaves stitches alone and behaves like a good boy so that desexing is less traumatic for ME! lol
i think he will do fine. it is his over anxious Bunny Mother (me) who wont be able to handle what's to come!
IF Boomer will need a cone i think he will do fine. he lets me dress him up and put his hat on and hair bands and ribbons on him all the time. he is use to things on him for periods of time while i harass him for photos.  

Hope he stays my sweet crazy bunny forever... we havn't really experienced any hormonal behaviours yet. biting has almost stopped. he hasn't bit me for ages! he doesnt pee anywhere unless he cant get back in his cage. and he hasn't tried humping anything yet or be territorial. he just ruins stuff (rugs, clothes, toys, anything he can get his little teeth on)... but thats normal ! and he tried digging in to me all the time too. but i have no idea what that is about.


----------



## surf_storm

He will only be anxious if you are so the more you are calm the better he will be. Good luck hope all goes well for both of you!


----------



## pani

Felix was an absolute doll when I got him neutered. Surgery fine, little woozy post-surgery and then perked up and started eating. He jumped over his xpen the next day wanting to play. A few days later he was basically 100% back to his old self.  Fingers crossed for Boomer!


----------



## cdc7267

He is soooo cute how much bigger do u think my bunny will get he is 10 weeks old


----------



## Azerane

I was actually surprised that they didn't give Shida internal dissolving stitches. I believe that's what Bandit's were, so he couldn't pick at them even if he wanted too. Let us know how Boomer goes with the op, though I'm sure he'll be fine, he such a cutie! 


@cdc7267, your bunny looks a medium-large size, I would say somewhere in the range of 7 pounds adult weight. From when I got Bandit at about 12 weeks, he approximately doubled in size from that age, so you could probably estimate that for your bunny too.


----------



## pani

Azerane said:


> I was actually surprised that they didn't give Shida internal dissolving stitches. I believe that's what Bandit's were, so he couldn't pick at them even if he wanted too. Let us know how Boomer goes with the op, though I'm sure he'll be fine, he such a cutie!


Both of my guys got dissolving stitches, too! There was a wound they could have licked at but thankfully they didn't.


----------



## surf_storm

She has dissolvable ones inside but she completely opened up the outside ones she really won't leave them alone so they put the normal ones in


----------



## BigBunny

i wouldnt usually enter these things or even ask people to vote... BUT...... i did it and now he needs votes....LOL
http://www.lifestyle.com.au/ratemypet/browse.aspx?id=35249 
VOTE FOR BOOMER !!!
The prize isnt even that great! i wish i checked it out a last week because the month of June they had $1000.00 dolls vouchers to pet barn! a friend of my work college won one of them.... darn! could have got lots for Boomer and been able to donate heaps to the cat shelter. oh well.... they will LOVE what he have for them when we deliver it. LOTS OF FOOD, cat bowls, litter pans, cat toys, cat biscuits and wet food and even bags of cat "treats".
Cant wait to go play with all the kitties.

So Boomer is Boomer..... havent taken any recent photos .... SORRY !!! i just havent been home in the days lately and the lighting in the house isn't good at night... so no photos... maybe this weekend Boomer and i can play a game of photographer and cute model bunny for you all....

i am counting down the days for the vet visit... i already have my whole day planned out to keep my mind off Boomer being neutered. i guess i should tell you my awesome plan....hahaha.
9am drop Boomer at vets.
Drive to large shopping centre with my son.
Shop for shoes and clothes for me and him.
Have lunch at our favourite dumpling place.
Dessert at the chocolate cafe.
Play at time zone and win lots of prizes... haha (I always win big there!!!)
Ring vet to check on my baby because i will be too impatient knowing they would have done the surgery by then.
Pay bills because they are all due that week so good time to pay them.
Drive to the local pet shop and buy Boomer a (get well soon) present!
hopefully by then be able to pick him up... if not the go grocery shopping then go get him!
and then drive home and cuddle Boomer and watch him like a hawk! spoiling him and making sure all is good... 
and have a movie night with my boy in bed. 
sounds like a good day to me!

now if only i can get through the rest of this exhausting week........ 2 more days 2 more days of work.... arghhhhh.

only up side is on Friday at work we are having "Frozen Friday" based on the movie Frozen. going to decorate my whole room in a winter snow theme... it doesnt snow here never seen it so it will be fun to pretend it had snowed.
and with all the toddlers and babies we are having a messy play sensory day.... it's going to be some messy messy fun !


----------



## Azerane

I gave Boomer five paw prints of cuteness approval  I love your comment about his hat making him sun smart  How often do they run the contest?

Sounds like you have everything super planned out for the day of his neuter. I made the mistake of being bored at home while waiting impatiently, lol.


----------



## BigBunny

they have been running the comp for AGESSSS now.. each week/month the prizes change though... i don't know when it ends... thought it would be something fun. you know.... get to show off my bunny more....lol

I do have everything planned... i would go absolutely man if i had to sit around and wait for the call that it is all done! i know what i am like and i know i need to keep busy. thats how my life is always busy so to sit around i would only be over thinking things and geting stressed out and thinking the worst. so keep busy and hopefully i'll forget and just be so engaged in what i have planned that i wont have time to worry. 
I have Tuesday and Wednesday off work so got to do something with my time too... cant waste good R.D.O days on doing nothing... time to have fun and NOT DO WORK and just enjoy my baby boy and baby bunny. maybe the boyfriend too if he isn't working..


----------



## cdc7267

I gave boomer 5 paw prints he looks awesome in his hat!


----------



## pani

Boomer gets 5/5 paws from me, Felix, and Clemmie too.  His little hat is just the cutest.


----------



## BigBunny

Thanks guys 

Boomer feels the love.... lol... well i'm sure he does. i think he can read. hehe


----------



## surf_storm

I gaves him 5/5 little bunny paws too 
~Shida


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

Voted for Boomer! 5/5


----------



## BigBunny

HAHAHAHAHAHA, Boomer bit my boyfriend hard on the hand... Good too because he deserves it for being soooooo annoying tonight. I hope he bites him even harder next time. 

Boomer chewed through my power cord on my drill battery recharger. how annoying.... just add that to the list of things he has destroyed and i have had to replace. really the boyfriend should replace it since he was suppose to be supervising Boomer at that point in time! he can replace it!!!
Ok this is turning in to a rant about how annoying said boyfriend is tonight... lucky i love him, just dont want to talk to him anymore tonight....hahaha

So on the count down to neutering day. 4 sleeps to go! 
Boomer and i have had a pep talk. and we talked about how it was best for him and that i am sorry but i am only trying to do what is best for him to live a happy long life... maybe he understood me because he was grooming me the whole time i was explaining what was going to happen on Tuesday.  He will be fine i know...... 


totally on another topic.........
Work was fun today... we have a themed day called "Frozen Friday", based on the movie Frozen.
We provided children with sensory "tactile discrimination" experiences like slime, goop, "snow", frozen hands, ice play, snow paint....etc. it was a messy fun day and the children in my room REALLY enjoyed getting messy and just having fun. 
then for dinner met up with some work colleagues and basically ate chocolate for dinner at a chocolate cafe. Choc banana frappe for me and also a chocolate brownie with ice cream and hot melted chocolate...... DELISH! perfect Friday!

This weekend brings a b-day party, shopping, hanging out with my boy and just relaxing..... nice quiet weekend i think.


----------



## bunnyman666

Couldn't find the vote button. Don't know what the deal is... Please help.


----------



## Azerane

You just click on whichever pawprint you want. Eg, click on the right most pawprint to give a five pawprint vote. You should see the number of votes increase as you're hovered over it after clicking


----------



## BigBunny

I'm so slack i know... haven't taken any photos of Boomer! oops! I really just forget all the time.

I'm freaking out a little because........................ TOMORROW is the day!!! it is finally here! arghhhhhhhh. Boomer is getting neutered! 
I dont know how i feel apart from being scared for him. I hope everything goes ok. 12.5 hours to go before i have to drop him at the vets. don't think i will be sleeping much tonight. As you can guess he has been very spoilt this afternoon with fresh weeds and many many many cuddles. 
Do you think i should pack some food for Boomer while he has to stay under observation for a few hours?? he can be REALLY picky when it comes to foods so may not eat anything if they offer him food.

On another note. I hear there has been LOTS of whales passing by on the coast. So tomorrow my son and i are going to go see if we can find any whales from the lookouts near the beach. i LOVE watching whales (usually done on a boat). just another fun thing we can add to our day. the beach is just under 30 mins drive from where i live. nice and close. I hope we see some.


----------



## Azerane

Yes, definitely take food with to give to the vets to give him as he wakes up from surgery. They should try to encourage eating as soon as possible. I'm told Bandit was munching away on hay as soon as he was able. I also took one of his small blankets with so that he'd have something familiar to snuggle up with.

That sounds great about going to look for whales. I've been keeping an eye on the sightings as I'm determined not to miss them this year. Missed them last year by less than a week and I've never seen a whale before so I'm really keen to get some good views. They've just started being sighted on a daily basis, so it's getting very close to visiting time


----------



## whiskylollipop

All the best, Boomer! I took a handful of hay and pellets to the vets' when my boys were neutered. Definitely a good idea, it's useful for the vets to know if he's up to eating after surgery - appetite is the easiest way to tell if a bunny is in pain and if he might need meds for it.


----------



## surf_storm

Don't be to worried if he doesn't eat whilst at the vet, it is a scary place and lots of noises and he will be confused when he wakes up. Shida didn't eat anything at the vet but she devoured her hay and pellets when she got home (the first time). But don't worry he is only getting neutered which is pretty minor surgery even for a bunny, I am sure he will be just fine. Best wishes, Shell and Shida


----------



## BigBunny

I just called the vet 3pm and they said Boomer has just come out of surgery and ring back in 1 hour because they want to observe him and oxygenate him under observation.... Errrrrrrrr, i hope that is all normal stuff.... so here i am waiting for the minutes to pass before i call again.

We dropped Boomer at the vet 9am this morning... with a little snap lock bag of his own food. pellets and oaten hay. because he can be super picky so thought if i send his own food at least he will be more likely to eat his own food.

so here i wait.......................................waiting.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................waiting.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................waiting.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................waiting.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................waiting.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................waiting........................................................................................................................................................................................ 
oh also, we seen a heaps cute light smokey grey mini lop at one of the pet stores we went to. he/she was super cute.
and lots of tiny mice, rats, fish, yabbies and guinea pigs. I love small pets.


----------



## Azerane

I'm sure he's doing well. I'm not sure what standard procedure is in terms of waking from anesthetic, but I'm pretty sure oxygenating just helps quicken it. And since bunnies are sensitive little things they probably keep a close eye.

I'm sure he'll be completely fine, let us know!


----------



## pani

ray: I'm glad he's out of surgery! I'm sure he'll be bouncing around again in no time.


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer is home! yay !!!

Boomer is sleepy but doing good. He had a snack and now is tucked up on his blankie sleeping lots.
He is dosed up on medicines they said and he is very sleepy.

I was horrified to hear they PLUCK rabbits instead of shaving... apparently it is easier... errrrrr, i hope it was as easy as plucking your eyebrows! well they said it was done under anaesthetic so i guess if thats normal procedure than it will be fine. they also said he has internal stitches and it is glued on the outside so no need to remove any stitches. His little tummy area is a little red and bold. and his little testicles just looked shrivelled up now like dried fruit. 
Boomer was glad to be home i think... he looked instantly relieved when placed in his own cage. gave him a quick cuddle first though... tried to take a photo but he is still fluffy and i wasn't going to be messing around with him because i feel bad and i'm sure he is sore.
the vet nurse said Boomer had lots of cuddles because everyone fell in love with him there.  that makes me happy to hear....
he ate as soon as he came around they said. and he ate as soon as we got him in his own cage. so i guess that he feels ok. 
he is lust sleeping a lot and looks drowsy.
We got him some special treats today... dutch carrots (baby carrots with the tops still on) i'm sure those will make him happy. He has to go back for a check up in 7-10 days... just to see all is well.

I took some photos as soon as we got him home.... 
I'm just soooooo happy everything went well.........


----------



## Azerane

Yay Boomer! So glad to hear that the surgery went well and that he has been eating some already. I'm sure he'll be bouncing around again in no time


----------



## pani

Hooray, Boomer's home!!  Sounds like he's recovering well. 

They shaved both of my buns - Felix got shaved on the surgery area and on his leg for an IV, so he had a funny white bald patch amongst his black fur for a while.  Clem got her belly shaved, and her ears were clipped back a bit too, so they looked very patchy for a while.


----------



## surf_storm

Welcome home Boomer! So glad to hear the surgery went well and that he is eating, it took Shida 3 days to start eating properly again after her second surgery and syringe feeding a bunny is not my idea of fun lol. Shida got shaved twice lol and her tummy still looks funny but the fur is growing back pretty quickly. 
~Shell


----------



## BigBunny

Well maybe plucking fur isn't such a common practice then.

yes i am also glad it all went well.... he has pretty much slept and snuggled up to his blanket the whole 5 hours he has been home... heard him earlier walking around his cage... so i know he was moving at one point. 
He is confined for the next few days to his cage..... i'm sad that i wont be able to play with him and give him heaps of cuddles.


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer seams sad today....
I had to flip him to check out the area for bleeding, swelling or redness etc... he wasn't too happy about that. 
The poor thing looks depressed and sad. i know it is only day 2 but i just want my baby boy back to normal.
He has been eating lots of greens though and i seen him munch on a whole heaps of hay... hasnt really touched the pellets. and i dont think i have seen any pee today, just lots of poops. but its harder to see pees as unless i see it happen then the paper pellets just soak it straight up. Actually after writing this i'm going to dig in the pellets and see if any are wet just incase.

The vet rang today to check up on Boomer. i thought that was a really nice thing that they do a courtesy call to ask how your pet is and if they can answer any questions etc... i didnt have any questions but i thought it was a really sweet thing they do.


ok i checked the litter even before i finished writing this post. wet paper pellets so he has peed. thank goodness.... i gave him a quick scratch before tucking him in to bed and the whole time he was licking my hands and nudging me for more scratches under the ears... awwwwww, so adorable even when he isnt feeling the best. 

I LOVE BOOMER !!!


----------



## pani

That's sweet of the vet to call up and see how he's doing.  

Poor little Boomer's probably still feeling a bit tuckered out, but it's lovely to hear that he's still his affectionate self.


----------



## lovelops

I'm sorry to hear Boomer is not up to his old personality. I'm sure after he heals he will be back to normal! After mine got fixed, I would tempt them with their
fav treats to get them back eating again.. Can't wait to see more pictures!


Vanessa


----------



## bunnyman666

When Trix's bits got fixed, she was quite weird. Okay- she is a weird, weird bunny. She kinda looked like she was drunk for a few days, then she gradually became goofy again.

Boomer will be fine.


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer is doing better with each day.... his eating is more than fine now... he is being spoilt with lots of greens and treats. but no problems eating, actually he is probably eating too much good stuff but that will come to a stop soon enough when the guilt wears off...lol
carrot tops are being the favourite treat at the moment.
He is really desperate to get out of his cage though... the vet didn't say how long they should be contained... he comes out for a cuddle once a day and so i can check his area for any infection etc. but thats it at the moment. no running around or anything.
he is such a trooper at the moment. doesn't touch his incisions or anything... STAR PATIENT !
he will go back for a checkup on Saturday 19th.


----------



## Azerane

I think I kept Bandit contained for either four or five days. By that point he was so restless that I could just tell that he was ready to come out and run around again. I don't think there's as much risk with injuring the wound with exercise as there is with females.

Glad he is being spoiled


----------



## surf_storm

I had to keep Shida locked up for 10days to start with but it ended up being 3 weeks, I am so glad that he is leaving the wound alone I would hate for anyone else to go through what I went through with her! 
~Shell


----------



## BigBunny

Well................................... I was changing his water and had the top open thinking he wouldn't go up there since he was busy eating and he never goes out that way anyways even if he is up the top of the cage........................came back with water................................... 
NO BOOMER ! 
i figured he was out already so i shut the door to my house knowing i he wasnt in there or i would have seen him come in and sat in the sunroom until he emerged out from under the lounge. he was so happy to be out. I gave him 10 mins while i hung some laundry and popped him back in his cage. he was so happy to just lay in the sun that was shining through the glass doors and relax.... such a cutie.
I gave him a cuddle this morning to check the wound too. Looks great. feels hard and yuck from all the glue though.
Boomer is almost back to his old self now. He even bit me and tried digging through my clothes... Thats my boy! 
well minus the biting. I figured he was just doing that so i would put him down because he has been so desperate to get out and run around.


----------



## BigBunny

PHOTOS PHOTOS PHOTOS !!!

yes I know that is the real reason anyone reads these blogs....LOL

but first..... update on Boomer

Boomer had his check up on Saturday. He is 100% fine. Went fantastic healing and all is well... he is out of confinement and loving the freedom once again.
He weighed in at the vets at 1.6 kilos. and the area is already growing back with hair and almost healed completely. he was a good boy not touching his sores.

Boomer was deprived of pellets for 2 days as we ran out and i didn't have time to get more because my son was hospitalised with pneumonia. Fun times... anyways he is on the mend so all is good. And Boomer finally got some more pellets and is one happy bunny... in fact that is what all of todays photos are of. Boomer enjoying his pellets. You would think he would have appreciated all the extra greens and stuff but no he loves his pellets best.

So Boomer is almost back to his old self... he is a bit jumpy and wants to get down all the time. maybe the 2 weeks of minimal handling has made him not use to us as much or something. but he will come around and be all snuggly once again i am sure. i just hold a handful of pellets then i know he will always come to me...haha

so now for photos.


----------



## Aubrisita

What a CUTIE!!!! He looks so plush and soft.


----------



## bunnyman666

****!!!! You have an awesome bunny!!!!


----------



## BigBunny

He is the softest thing ever!!! super fluffy and soft. I always manage to get hair up my nose or in my mouth when holding him... just a bundle of fluff he is.... 

Boomer is back to pretty much his old self again. loves cuddles. loves ruining everything and loves ME! yay!!!
But i swear he poops more than every now! and wees more too!!! he was literally in the bathroom for less than 1 minute and when i went in to get him out of there he had pooped 22 perfect rabbit poos and did a HUGE weeeeeeeee all over my bathroom tiles. I guess if he was going to pee somewhere in the house than that is the best place to do it! he had only minutes before done heaps of poops in his cage. so no idea what thats about. the poops are normal but it is like he holds on to it now for a long time and poops it all out at once!
his diet has definitely increased so i know more food = more poop. hope this peeing in the house too isnt something new. he is fantastic with his toilet training so that was odd to see.

Boomer is great at trying new foods too. he will eat any veggies herbs and plants but isnt a fan of fruit except for watermelon, strawberry tops and maybe the rare tiny nibble of apple. he just isnt a fruit kind of bunny. i will try dried fruits next maybe. but it isnt necessary for them to have fruit so i'm not worried. i love that he eats everything ! so always fresh food on the menu.
Hay on the other hand is a different story. he still only likes oaten. but thats fine. it is a good hay for him.

that is all that is new with Boomer for now. 
xx


----------



## Chrisdoc

Boomer I missed your big day but so happy it went well and you are back to you cutie little self again. Mine aren't great fruit fans either but they do love craisins which is bunny crack lol. He's such a cutie pie, that face just makes you want to kiss it


----------



## lovelops

He is just too **** cute!!! He needs his own blog online!! 
Sorry I missed your birthday, I've been sick with bronchitis.

Vanessa


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

Why isn't Mr. Boomer on the Bunny Chat section?

Love,

Trix


----------



## BigBunny

lovelops said:


> He is just too **** cute!!! He needs his own blog online!!
> Sorry I missed your birthday, I've been sick with bronchitis.
> 
> Vanessa



he didn't have a birthday yet! he is 1 in January.
so you didn't miss anything.... well you missed his big day trip to the vets for neutering. But thats it... haha i don't know if Boomer wants to celebrate that though.
I hope you are all better now ! being sick sucks! both my son and i had recently had pneumonia . Not fun at all.

I'm going to have to find craisins. never even heard of them. I hope they have them here in Australia. I want to feed my bunny bunny crack! hahaha. anything to make him love me more and more!
I might eat a few as well.....  i love dried fruits. except pineapples and bananas... those ones are wrong wrong wrong !
Boomer is already an addict. He is a rug muncher and i can not stop it! my boyfriend bought me a new rug but i like the one Boomer is eating better. so i haven't put the new one down. he doesn't eat it , he just likes to tear it all out constantly and throw the wool strands around.

Does anyone else think that celery makes bunny wee and poo stink more??? i swear it does. Boomer has eaten heaps of celery the last week and man that litter box has some funky smells if i don't clean it out daily. im running low on fresh stuff but have an abundance of celery, so hence the large celery consumption.
i'm testing to see if my theory is right and giving him no celery at all next week. i will observe the results of my theory and let you know if there is any truth in it.... It is like Boomer wears celery scent perfume too... LOL he smells fresh and crisp! just not his poo and wee.

Well i'm off back to work for a meeting.... WAAAAHHHHHHH ! might take Boomer with me just because i can. work meetings suck! having Boomer there will make it 100x better!
x


----------



## lovelops

I thought he hit one already!! Man, I guess that is a senior moment here!
If you can't find Craisins, which is dried cranberries in Australia, PM me and I can send you a bag for Boomer to try from the US. No worries...

I haven't been giving my menagerie heaps of celery only last night I gave all 5 of my guys some and most of them ignored it!
They were looking for the Kale that I had ran out of!

I bought new throw rugs for the bunny areas and they are eating them all up also!!!

Boomer is such a cutie anyway! 

Vanessa


----------



## BigBunny

oh we should be able to get dried cranberries. we have normal cranberries so i guess they would be available in dried form too. thanks for filling me in. 

speaking of food.... i was sitting in front of Boomer's cage today hand feeding him kale and carrot through the bars... and i realised that i have never tried kale before... so what do i do next.... yep eat Boomer's food !!! sat munching on a kale leaf while he took bites of it too...hahaha. well i learnt i am not a fan of kale on it's own. i guess i will have to eat it with something and decide if i really like it or not. it tasted like a sweet cabbage. weird. and well i knew what carrots tasted like so i didnt bother eating them... but then i thought HMMMMMMMMM i wonder what rabbit pellets taste like... well..... let me tell you... NOT NICE! tasted like a really yucky piece of weatbix. and then i though again... HAY.... lol.... well hay tastes like it smells... LOL... couldnt swollow that bit even if i tried so spat it out promptly . 
Ok you probably all think i am the biggest weirdo now for trying all of Boomer's food...HAHAHA but i wonder how many of you have tried it before... if it is good enough for my baby then it must be good...(well it's not but you get what i am saying i hope) i didn't go as far as trying the hard hay cubes or the weeds from the garden. there came a point where i DID think enough is enough. that point was somewhere after the yucky pellets and hay.... 

Oh something AWESOME and COOL happened today.
My son has a yabbie now (freshwater crayfish) and we have had it only a month or so... well today i was feeding it because my son is away for the weekend. when i was feeding the yabbie it fell on to its side and i thought i killed it because i didnt eat and always eats what we put in there right away, also i never seen it on its side before. so instantly i thought i killed it! anyways when i looked closer i could see the shell coming away at the back! i sat and watched for about 3 minutes and the yabbie shed its skin/shell right in front of my eyes. AMAZING to watch. wish i took a recording of it to show my son and everyone else. it's one of the coolest things i have ever seen.

and the other cool thing i seen tonight is.......................
i went to a hypnotist show tonight. too chicken to join in and go on stage but had a big laugh at all the funny things that he was able to get the people to do. 
i am a huge skeptic of those kinds of things. and i am still unsure if i believed it , but it was super funny anyway!!! i had a good laugh at other peoples expense.

and then i had the best hot french fries from hungry jacks on the way home...HAHA . what else is there to eat at 1am ! best part of the night.... !


----------



## Azerane

I can't say I've tried pet food as an adult, but I know for certain that when I was a little kid that I used to eat the cats' biscuits out of their bowl, lol.



BigBunny said:


> I'm going to have to find craisins. never even heard of them. I hope they have them here in Australia. I want to feed my bunny bunny crack! hahaha. anything to make him love me more and more!



Yep, any supermarket should have them, with the sultanas and other packaged dried fruit. Bandit goes absolutely crazy for craisins and will instantly obey any command I give him, they're like some mystical power food, lol.


----------



## BigBunny

well i found them... but they were just called dried cranberries.... lol. 
And I tried one before i gave any to Boomer... and i liked it !! yummy.
Now Boomer on the other hand... when i offered him one he sniffed it... then licked it... then took it from my hand ... then dropped it on the ground and there it has stayed all afternoon... i dont think he likes cranberries.  oh well, i will just eat them all. 
I will leave it in his cage until morning and see if it is still there. He did however eat the strawberry tops i gave him. He gobbled them up quick!

Hahahahahahaaa. I can be odd at times. I get strange ideas in my head and run with them. Eating animal food is NOT recommended people.
next thing you know i will be chewing up wooden pegs and chewing on the litter box just like Boomer...haha.

Boomer didnt get any outside time today. I wasn't home today... he is going to go crazy when he gets out tomorrow.

I feel like i have actually has a social life this weekend... actually going out 2 days/nights in a row and seeing people, instead of just working all the time.. oh it feels good to get some adult time sometimes. 
I'm procrastinating now because i know how much work is ahead of me tonight because i didn't do any this weekend... 

Oh my son also played a league bowling tournament today and came 2nd... woooo. GO DOM !!! To bad i wasn't there to see it.


----------



## bunnyman666

BigBunny said:


> Hahahahahahaaa. I can be odd at times. I get strange ideas in my head and run with them. Eating animal food is NOT recommended people.
> next thing you know i will be chewing up wooden pegs and chewing on the litter box just like Boomer...haha...
> 
> ...Oh my son also played a league bowling tournament today and came 2nd... woooo. GO DOM !!! To bad i wasn't there to see it.



You mean you don't chew on wooden pegs? I thought all humans did that...

Congrats to Dom.


----------



## BigBunny

So what day is it ......... i have seriously lost track of time/day. My normal weekly routine is all out of wack and i have been missing so many days off work over stupid stuff, like the kitchen flooding and RDO's, and taking the kid to these highschool sampler days... i missed work so much that i drove to work today (today i had a RDO booked in weeks ahead just to have a day off) just to visit the children and my staff.... haha lame i know.
The most exciting thing to happen today was...................................................... I finally built up the courage to get my tragus pierced. I have been wanting to do it for months and months now. Every time i went to go do it with my boyfriend i'd walk to the store literally walk to the front of the store and then walk straight past the store. hahaha, i'd psych myself out all the time. 
Today i had not much to do so went to the local piercing place and just did it!!! not only did i do my tragus but i also added 2 more cartilage piercings to the top of my ear. I already had one there which is a star and i wanted to make like a row of 3 stars just like my tattoo.... well talk about going for it! not 1 piercing but 3 !!! I was freaking out inside the whole entire time. i am pretty sure i even told the girl how freaked out i was but i didn't show it. 
so now i have had the piercings for about 2 hours and i keep forgetting they are there and going to scratch my ear and i hit it! ouch. then my hair gets tangled in them too... ARGHHHH! i thought the piercing part was bad. try bumping those things!!! Ouch ouch ouch! no idea how i will sleep tonight since they are on different sides and i am a side sleeper. hmmmmmmmmm will work that one out later...


so how about this Boomer guy.
Boomer is great. He is such a happy bunny. I bought the wrong hay today. whoops and can't take it back (lucerne ) He is still young so i guess i can feed him tiny amounts each week until it is gone, mix it through his other hay. that will probably take months since it is just i biscuit from a bale . No idea why i didnt double check what i was buying. because i got it from a large feed store that breaks down giant bales of hay... i just assumed i was getting the right hay only to find out it was lucerne hay. i'll stick to the other store for hay from now on. no mistaking there.
Boomer has pretty much stopped growing now. this month he is 8months old. 8 months doesnt sound long but i feel like i have had Boomer forever. i dont remember life without him... he is a huge part of my life and family.
My boyfriend and i went to Kmart a couple of days ago. they had this bunny toy. it is about as big as Boomer and it walks and squeaks. Of course we purchased it! i turned it on in front of Boomer to see if he would think it is another rabbit. Boomer was not interested. then when i shoved it pretty much in Boomer's face, he just tried chewing on it's nose and eyes. clearly he does not think it is another rabbit. i don't think he even knows he is a rabbit himself!
I wonder sometimes what he would be like with another rabbit.............. no i'm not getting another rabbit to find out. 
well not yet anyways 

here is some pics of my new piercings just because i am excited to show them off. i havent told my boyfriend or shown him. i will show him on Thursday when i see him. he knows what a chicken i was being about wanting to get them done but never doing it. so i know he will be surprised to see i went and got it done, plus 2 more, plus without him there holding my hand! haha


----------



## BigBunny

Today was grooming day.... Boomer is shedding soooooooooooooo much that even when i go near him i get hair up my nose and in my eyes and everywhere !!! so today i decided to give him a really good brush out and let the wind take away all of the hairs. I started inside then realised this was going to be a big job and moved to outside... using my car as a table i gave Boomer a really good brush. he has HEAPS of hair come off. enough to make 3 more rabbits!!! he loved laying in the sun ! warm days here are far and few at the moment. Heaps of rain and still cold winter days/nights. So Boomer really soaked up the warmth and sun while he was out there. i took some photos for you all to see Boomer. Don't worry, i am NOT choking him in one of the photos...hahaha.... it just looks like it. 
I love his little white belly and in the middle there is a tiny brown patch, so it looks like he has a belly button... so cute!

I also went shopping in sydney yesterday. i is a 2 1/2 hour train ride from where i live. i only even go to sydney to go shopping. but whie there my boyfriend and i and one of his friends went to wild life world to see all the australian animals. i go to the aquarium all the time so thought i should mix it up a little. well they were not excited about it, but i was !!! i love watching animals. but because of their lack of enthusiasm and their speed walking to get it over and done with, we didn't spend very long there at all.
was still fun though.

oh and i got cute rabbit chop sticks and rabbit sparkly earrings at the markets. and LOTS of yummy breads from china town. we also ate there too. mmmmmmmm delicious!

I love visiting Sydney but much prefer my quieter town just a couple of hours away... big city life is not for me


----------



## pani

He looks so relaxed out in the sun! What a cutie, and how BIG he's gotten too!


----------



## bunnyman666

He's a beautiful bunny!!!!!


----------



## alexanderdanje

Funny to hear about all the shedding from everyone here - because We're experiencing the same now. After Rio has been in my lap I look kind of like a bunny myself.

And that's one adorable bunny you have there :rabbithop


----------



## Lexi01

He is so adorable!


----------



## BigBunny

yay, shedding is over..... I can finally cuddle boomer without feeling like I was eating him !!! I literally was getting hair in my nose and mouth every day and sometimes even when i didn't touch him... hair was EVERYWHERE !!!!

i'm sorry... i am so slack not updating as much as i should about the gorgeous Boomer. Life is just busy!

We are on the hunt for a new rental and that is not fun at all. It takes too much of my time... haha. I cant even find anything i like out there. The hunt continues.

Boomer is amazing. He is 9 months this month. I am still so very excited for his 1st birthday. It is going to be a bunny celebration here.
Is it weird if I throw a small party for Boomer ??? Just my boyfriend, son and I and Boomer. Might even invite Coconut (Boomer's Brother that my ex-collegue has) There will be cake, presents and treats for Boomer. hahahahahahahaha. I'm excited.

Oh, want to hear some sad news.... probably not but i'm going to tell you anyways.

My boyfriend ran in to the people we got Boomer off just the other day. He showed them pictures of Boomer how he has grown and they were very happy and said he was a lucky bunny and very spoilt. Then they went on to tell my boyfriend that the other bunnies they sold/gave away are all dead and that they are glad we are taking care of Boomer and that he is still alive. HOW HORRIBLE IS THAT!!! Boomer was in a litter of 4. My ex-collegue got one when i got Boomer she named hers Coconut and the other 2 went to friends children of the people. I am sooooooo sad about that. I nearly got 2 that night. Now I feel bad that I didnt. I could have saved a life. I have no idea how or why they died but it doesn't make it any easier to hear.  there was a cute little dark grey/black one he/she was adorable... RIP little bunnies.  I'll take EXTRA special care of Boomer now to make up for the 2 bunny losses. 

I guess i better add a photo of Boomer on here.... that's what these blogs are all about. 

We had a house inspection yesterday and i was watching the real estate people leaving and the man bent down to pat Boomer in his cage... how cute. He didnt see me watching him. hehehe. Boomer is so cute people cant resist patting him when walking past. All our visitors always have to walk past Boomer's house to get in and out so Boomer is always loving the attention he gets.

I have a big bag of oaten hay Boomer isn't eating. So i have resorted to lining his cage with it now just to get rid of it. For some reason he doesn't like this bag so hence all the hay under him in the pic. I dont line his cage with anything usually. But i think he likes the hay, as messy as it is because he always kicks it out, but it does make the cage look nicer, and he still uses his litter tray so he keeps it clean and smell free.


----------



## Azerane

Wow, he has grown so much  Such a cutie. Looking for new rentals is shocking, I've finally just moved into my new place just over a week ago. I had so many requirements though, most of them revolving around designs that suited Bandit (ie, no carpet in bunny areas, easily separated from rest of house etc). I got so sick of it, but I'm so much happier now in my new place. It will all be worth it in the end!

That's so sad about Boomer's siblings, unfortunately I believe it to be the harsh reality for a lot of rabbits. People don't realise what they're getting themselves into, as rabbits are seen as easy to care for, almost disposable pets and I'm inclined to believe that far more rabbits die from neglect every year than cats or dogs ever do. Earlier this year when we had a crazy heat wave, I took Bandit to the vet just after for his calici vaccination and I had other clients in there telling me how their (or a friend's) rabbit died from the heat. Well no wonder if you left it outside in the 7 or so days we had above 44C in a row! Yet you would never hear about people leaving their dogs out in that heat and them dying from it (I'm sure it happens, but certainly far less often). I would think that most rabbits deaths are likely due to poor knowledge regarding proper diet.


----------



## surf_storm

And people not taking them to the vet when they get sick because they are "disposable" (not my view of course) but the same things happen with rats and mice, because they are so cheap to get and "replace" they don't care about the welfare of the animal itself.


----------



## bunnyman666

Don't get me started on the so-called "disposable" aspect of rabbits, 'cos I turn vitriolic about that. Trix is eleven years old- HARDLY a disposable pet.

Boomer is a cool little man!!!!! He has a slight devious look in that pic.


----------



## surf_storm

I completely agree with you! No pet is disposable! I was just pointing out the lack of small pet education


----------



## Azerane

Oh I know, I hate that mindset too, unfortunately it still seems rather common when it comes to smaller animals. Trix is one very lucky bunny


----------



## bunnyman666

Azerane said:


> Oh I know, I hate that mindset too, unfortunately it still seems rather common when it comes to smaller animals. Trix is one very lucky bunny



I'm the lucky one!!! Trix has been my best little friend. It will kill me when she goes to to rainbow bridge. She's starting to show signs of age, such as a cataract in one eye, but she's still as cute and funny as ever.

There is a small section of the world that knows that rabbits can be as long-term companions as dogs and cats thanks to my little Trix.


----------



## BigBunny

I've been so busy that I haven't had time to come here and update you all.... SORRY!
Well we are in the process of moving... We found a lovely little house only 3 blocks away from where we live now. Best of all the real-estate said no pets when advertising this property, but i applied anyways. And we got the house ! and Boomer gets to come along too. (if Boomer was NOT allowed we would have just kept looking until we found a house where he was allowed.) Maybe my rabbit portfolio writing skills were just so amazing that they couldn't say no.... the things we do for our pets! hahaha We will finally have a yard! yay! boomer is going to love all the outdoor freedom. i cant wait to play with him in the back yard. he will still live inside but will get lots of outdoors times on the weekends and afternoons.
So this house will be our last move in rentals.... next house we move to will be a house we own. How exciting!!!

Things have been busy with work and moving and kids and all that stuff.... but life is good at the moment.
Boomer is as happy as can be.... he is loving all this sunlight and enjoys the warm sun on his fur. Spring here and boy is it getting hot fast! Going to have to start freezing those water bottles soon for Boomer to have during the hot days.
Boomer is great. He is such a quiet bunny and very calm now. isn't super cuddly anymore. well he is cuddly, as long as he gets a run around for about 30 mins before you pick him up. he likes to let his energy out when he first gets out of the cage and after that he doesn't mind the cuddles and head scratches.
His favourite foods at the moment are strawberry tops, carrots and herbs. Doesn't really change at all. He has gone off celery a little bit surprisingly. 
hay is not fussed on at the moment unless it is lucerne. I keep telling him he is too old for lucerne but he isn't listening. He would much prefer that over any other hay. but it's just a treat and once the small bag is gone....no more.
i do pick him lots of grass and weeds every day, which he really enjoys. 
His toilet training is going great. he uses the litter tray with no problems now and runs back to his cage even for poops. Hardly even poops in the house at all now. hops back to his cage for that business. clever bunny.
well that is all i have time for. will update you all soon.

x


----------



## bunnyman666

But where are the pix?


----------



## BigBunny

hey hey hey....
we are all moved in. YAY
Boomer has a whole shed to himself. it is a a garage joined on to the house with internal access to the lounge room with air-conditioning and heating which also easily heats and cools the garage too.
we are going to carpet half to the shed where Boomer's cage is but then leave the other half concrete and keep some of the millions of moving boxes we have dumped in the shed because Boomer has an absolute ball running around, in and over them all. So we will make a box play ground for him before we dump all of the moving boxes. then our little bit of stuff in the shed we are going to put up on industrial wire shelving to keep it off the ground and bunny safe. then the whole shed is for Boomer. what a lucky bunny....i was going to give him the spare room but we picked the shed instead because we can see him from the living room and it is bigger and has the heating and cooling. so made more sense. 
i tried taking photos of Boomer but he wasnt having it and kept running away . so all i have is one of his tail as he is running away and one where he stopped for .5 of a second to bite kale that i was trying to bribe him with. he just wasnt in the mood to stay still . he wanted to explore and play.

so here is the shed. obviously not done yet since we only finished moving in yesterday but that is what we have to work with. it is all enclosed and concrete so Boomer cant escape.


----------



## bunnyman666

What a nice place for Boomer!!!! Trix is jealous.


----------



## BigBunny

WOW it's been ages since we have been here. Life just got REALLY busy and crazy and took a break  but now we are BACK !!!!

update over the last few months

Boomer had his 1st birthday! yay Boomer is a big boy now. We had a bunny part with cake, candles, presents and all for him. i have photos somewhere that i will have to dig up from the party.
we have settled in the new house perfectly. Boomer is still living in the garage and has free range of the place. we have also blocked off one side of the house outside to make a rabbit run. It's huge. about 30metres long and about 4 metres wide. so huge for a little bunny. he only goes out there for limited time during the day sometimes. he loves it!
Boomer has stopped growing he is just under 2 kilos. and such a handsome boy.
He is very sweet and cheeky and loves me and pretty much doesn't like anyone else.
We have some big news also. Boomer is going to become a big brother! we are picking up a little (not so little) girl tomorrow! super excited. i hope they like each other. 
When we baby sat a friends baby bunny from work for a few days, Boomer was so sweet to the baby bunny and was such a good boy looking after the baby bunny and didn't even try to hurt or scare the baby bunny. shared all his food, toys and play areas with the baby bunny. So i think the bonding process will be easy since the new rabbit is also a baby and so far Boomer has liked all the rabbits he has come in contact with (only 2) 
Well that's it for now. i have LOTS of catching up to do here. So i will see you guys around and get to know you all some more and i promise we won't go M.I.A again anytime soon.

I'll have to add a pic here of Boomer because we can't have an update without at least one picture of the dude.


----------



## lovelops

Yeah for Boomer! I hope he has many many more and looks great. Just seeing this pic of him makes me think again of my own Lop Lady that just passed and the good times I had with her, and the good times you will have in the future with Boomer! Remember to take Tons of pics and videos so you have everything you would want of him as time goes on! Once he gets older some of the cute things he does will soon disappear. I noticed that with my rabbits as they got older... Congrats again and all the best to you, your family and Boomer!

Vanessa


----------



## bunnyman666

Boomer is awesome!!!!! 'nuff said.


----------



## pani

Hi Boomer! I missed your updates! So excited to hear that you'll be getting another bun. Be share to share pics of the bonding process! Wishing you a speedy, quick bond like Felix and Clem had.


----------



## BigBunny

Quickest bonding session ever. Roo and Boomer spent the first 10 mins trying to hump each other and I heard Boomer grunt once at Roo and now they don't care about each other being in each other's space and eating each others food ect... They are living in cages side by side and are locked up separately when no one is watching them or when not home and when they get let out they follow one another and Roo always tries to snuggle up to Boomer and Boomer lets her. I am read everything I could and prepared myself for the worst bonding session ever just so I don't get my hopes up. But no problems as yet! They spent all yesterday together and today im at work but my partner is home so he is going to let them out in the outside run for some fresh air and grass and let them have fun In the sun. Pics !!! Oh by the way Roo is 6 weeks old. Boomer is 1 year and 3 months old . Roo is going to outgrow Boomer in no time! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428362877.580468.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428362902.344633.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428362934.263424.jpg


----------



## BigBunny

We all had the best cuddle session last night from 12- 130am. Roo and Boomer snuggled into a towel and slept for ages just being cute together. Roo was grooming Boomers ears while he slept and Boomer would every now and again snuggle in closer and tighter to be next to Roo. Just the sweetest thing ever . Xxxx I love these bunnies. Funny story though . Yesterday while I was at work my partner put Boomer and Roo into the outside run. He ran inside to get something and came back out and couldn't find Roo. Roo managed to squeeze into the fence that blocks off the air conditioning unit. Hehehe cheeky bunny. So now we can't let Roo outside unsupervised knowing she can fit through the gates. But it will only be a matter in a couple of weeks before she will be way too big to fit! I weighed them both last night Boomer at 1.3yrs is 2060lbs and Roo at 6 weeks is 983lbs. We going to have one big girl bunny on our hands in a few months. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428451110.921639.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428451128.281587.jpg


----------



## BigBunny

So Boomer is due for his needles so I booked a vet visit for tomorrow. Roo is also checked in for a health check.  my babies first trip to the vet together tomorrow. Boomer will take it like a champ as he always is at the vets and Roo I'm sure will follow him and be a good girl as they check her over and make sure she is a healthy bunny. Today they have been locked up all day and as soon as i came home I let them out for some fun. Boomer is sulking in his cage because I blocked off the back of the freezer where he kept going and when he couldn't break down the barrier I made he went back to his cage and laid down. Roo chose to go and run around down stairs in the shed so I'm sitting here on the shed floor while she runs around me and every now and again she climbs up on my lap for a quick pat before she runs off again. Today Roo loves Boomer and Boomer tolerates Roo. LoL! Earlier Roo just wanted to snuggle up close to Boomer and tried everything just to get close to Boomer and lay next to him. Boomer kept running away and even jumped up on top of the cages where Roo can't reach yet . When Boomer finally came down Roo got so excited and tried snuggling and getting under him to be close to him and Boomer just ran off. Hehehe. Poor Roo&#128048;. At least when Roo gets ignored by Boomer she comes to me for attention instead . So I get lots more cuddles . Yay!


----------



## bunnyman666

I just love your bunnies!!!! Boomer reminds me of my dearly departed Trigger. Roo is a cutie pie. We all know what I think of Boomer (hint- starts with an "a"). You have one adorable pair.


----------



## MILU

OMG they're the cutest bunnies ever!!!! :O 

How are they? Is Boomer giving Roo more attention? 
Extra treats for Roo....


----------



## BigBunny

Boomer and Roo are going great! best of friends now&#8230; Most of the time&#8230; ROO LOVES BOOMER but BOOMER LOVES ROO TOO (well most of the time) sometimes it's like Roo just annoys Boomer and Boomer goes and finds somewhere to put himself in time out from Roo. Usually up on the lounge or hides somewhere random to get away. Roo can be very clingy at times and requires LOTS of attention from Boomer. i think Boomer is still getting use to having to be around another Bun and not have so much time to himself. He was after all on his own for more than a year before Roo came along.
Boomer took his needle like a champ. Didn't even flinch. He was not a fan of the rest of the ordeal though. Specially didn't like his teeth checked with the light and black thinggy on it. he had to be wrapped like a baby to keep him still and stopping him from trying to get away. but excellent news his teeth are great and his body and feet and everything else is as healthy as can be.
Roo was excellent and just sat there through her whole health check. she didn't mind any of it at all. but once she got back inside the carrier she done a few thumps on the floor just to let the vet know she didn't like all that! lol. She is also 100% healthy. the vet was very impressed with how healthy they appear. He was also talking about all these other rabbits that he is currently treating for abscesses and sore feet&#8230;. oh and how many cases of myxomatosis he has seen this year and how sad he was he had to put down sooooooo many bunnies. such a horrible thing! and it is REALLY bad in this area. It's always a concern of mine.

Boomer had also been a little out of sorts for the 2 days after his needles. i remember him being a little bit off the first time he had the needle so i guess he reacts a little bit to it&#8230; nothing too bad just quiet and sleepy and seams a little down. But he seams ok now. I haven't really seen much of either of them today. been sick and in bed all day &#8230; i will have to go visit them down in the shed because they aren't coming up here in to the house i haven't seen them upstairs all day&#8230; shed is the place to be apparently. Boomer is a big fan of his own cage, and also being in Roo's cage. Roo likes being out of the cages and climbing on anything he can get on. There is a beer box down in the shed that Boomer likes to hide inside and Roo likes to hang on top of it. I told my partner he can't throw the box out now because the bunnies have claimed it. He drank the beer long ago! I'll have to get some pics when i go down there. such sweet bunnies. 
So far Roo enjoys carrots the most along with her pellets and hay. Boomer's favourite food now has to be spinach leaves and yellow dandelions. he can never get enough dandelions! if you keep picking them he will keep eating them. you run out of flowers before he gets full! haha piggy.


----------



## BigBunny

I TAKE EVERYTHING BACK THAT I SAID ABOUT SWEET BUNNIES AND LOVING EACH OTHER!!!
Boomer and Roo are doing my head in tonight. From the first 5 mins of me feeding them a carrot all hell has broke loose!
Boomer and Roo have been fighting and being brats for the last nearly 2 hours! Every time i hear a scuffle i head down the stairs and they stop. then when i go back up i hear one or the other squealing or banging something hard because someone is biting or chasing the other. they are NOT being nice to one another. i can hear it but when i go down they both look innocently up at me and act like nothings happening. i'm not silly! i see the ruffed up hair, the boxes being pushed around and toys falling off and can hear EVERYTHING ! 
mid writing this i hear it again i sneak to the stairs and peer down&#8230; ROO has Boomer pinned up behind the cages and against a wall and i see her trying to push him in to the ground. Boomer then tries to bite her and she runs off with Boomer in chase. 
then they both lay down and are puffing and huffing but snuggled up to one another. I'm going to have to sit on their stair case and do my work until they sort their stuff out! Bunnies&#8230;. man&#8230; they are like children sometimes&#8230; lol its taken me 20 mins to write this and i'm happy to say they are ok for now. Busy tearing up a large box together.


----------



## BigBunny

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428836262.442486.jpg
looking all innocent ! Hahahaha. double trouble !


----------



## MILU

The funny thing is they fight then get together and snuggle.. hahah
And if you check them, they pretend nothing's happened...
I fostered 2 female bunnies and the smaller one used to bite the bigger one. The bigger one wasn't aggressive at all, just took the bites and was "ok" with them. She was soon adopted and I thought the bigger bunny would be happy now that nobody was biting her, but she hated me for taking her friend from her  
The lil "biter" went to a home with a male bunny and they said she was mean to him for 3 days, but then they got along *very* well and they were all happy. 
There's something about "biters".. I guess everybunny loves them!!! haha
She was sweet, indeed (when not biting).


----------



## BigBunny

They didn't do anything else naughty after that post. They must have known I was busy working and so they decided to play up. But once I finished working they decided to be good bunnies and play nicely on top of a box together ... Maybe I just wasn't spending enough time with them. Anyways I gave them both a quick pat this morning and had to leave for work early . Both really wanted out of their cages but I just didn't have the time this morning. Don't they just look so cute when they stand near the doors up high on their back legs waiting for the doors to open on their cages . I think it's the cutest thing &#128048;


----------



## BigBunny

So tonight I've been making super hero and frozen queen Elsa capes for my school children to use at school for dress ups. With some scrap material I had an idea to cut a little cape for the bunnies. Heheehhehehe super cute! Super bunnies !!! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429021052.236754.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429021068.017492.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429021086.669122.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429021109.437513.jpg
the things they let me do to them are crazy! Such funny bunnies... &#128540;&#128048;&#128048;


----------



## lovelops

I love them in the capes! How cute..


Vanessa


----------



## fluffybuns

I got Melvin scared of the "kill da wabbit" song from Looney Tunes, I sing it in a Elmer Fudd voice when he's acting like a butthead and he will stop what he's doing and look slightly stunned every time! It sounds mean but it's kinda hilarious actually, when he tries to mount Laverne's head I sing "Kill da wabbit" and he scrambles outta there like lightning.


----------



## MILU

I'm glad they're getting along well now!! Maybe they just needed some time to get used to each other.
I love the capes! 
Good job! 
:goodjob


----------



## BigBunny

We have just been through huge storms this week. Boomer and Roo got a little scared with all the trees falling and roof tiles falling off the house. Lots of un pleased thumping happening those few nights but both are much happier now it is all over. Yesterday and today they got to spend lots of time outside in the warm sun in the bunny run. They love it out there. Soooooo relaxing listening to all the birds and getting to run around and eat everything . Roo will be 9 weeks on Tuesday. She's growing fast! She is the most sweetest friendliest thing ever! Makes Boomer the sweet heart seem like a grumpy old man! Which he isn't but she's so gentle and sweet . What a great bunny she is ! Boomer and Roo have been getting along great. No incidents lately just love ! I just have to share some photos from today. Such cuties !!!! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429945468.476555.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429945532.218777.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429945591.345124.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429945621.781455.jpg


----------



## pani

They're so sweet together!!  Glad you were safe in the storms!


----------



## lovelops

What cuties. We had storms here with high winds this past week so I know what they went through. Glad to hear that they and you are both a ok.


Vanessa


----------



## bunnyman666

Boomer and Roo are AWESOME!!! 

You have two of the cutest bunnies (of course there isn't a rabbit I don't like).


----------



## BigBunny

Hahaha I have to agree but not bias at all that they are the cutest . &#128521; I just can't get enough of them they are so sweet. Well most of the time. 
I was cuddling Roo last night she was sitting on my shoulder and I thought well that's cute let me take some selfies with her. Not even 2 seconds after the 2nd photo and I hear water running then my shoulder got really wet and warm. She peed on me!!!! I haven't been peed on by a bunny since Boomer was a baby!!! Bunnies are so gross sometimes ! and cause she's a big baby bunny it was heaps of pee not a little pee like a baby mini lop. Yuck! 
We also got our lawns mowed just the other day but I made the lawn mower man leave the grass in the bunny run long because it just looks yummier and juicy when grass is long and not fresh mowed. I hope the bunnies appreciate the long grass run and that I'm willing to make the lawn look partially unkept just for them.
I think I need more bunnies ! I just want a whole yard of bunnies . I think that would be the coolest to have a dozen rabbits running around the yard


----------



## lovelops

Once again they are cuties!!!


Vanessa


----------



## BigBunny

Hello all . Happy Sunday. Im trying to get excited about going back to work on Monday after a relaxing weekend but it isn't working for me ! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430634846.113347.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430634863.580464.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430634873.898155.jpg
. So double trouble have been trying to eat the house down and have forced me to confine them to a smaller fenced off area ! They can't keep eating everything in the house and including the house too. So off to Bunnings I went and got lots of wire panels and made a large fenced off area around their inside cages for them to still get more space and can't ruin anything important in there. They have to now have supervised outdoor time. They become trouble makers! I'm really thinking it's 90% Boomer and 10% Roo doing the damage but can't really be sure as I didn't see them eating up my wooden floor vase and the skirting boards around the bottom of the shed area. Boomer has a good history of it even before Roo came along so hence the blame *sigh* bunnies! Shoes, cords and furniture is one thing but when they start eating the actual house I have to put a stop to it since it's a rental. Lucky these two trouble bunnies are cute! I got them some sea grass mats also when I was at Bunnings to make a tunnel. Wasn't even a full minute in the pen before Roo was trying to eat it up! Boomer took longer to adjust to being confined to a smaller area and wouldn't come out of his cage for ages. Then the two spent hours just cuddling, grooming and sleeping in Roos cage. I do like that I can leave their cages open 24/7 now that they can't get to anything. I think they will like that too not being locked up at night. It's funny how both go back to their normal cages for food and water and to use the litter trays... I only seen Roo go in to Boomer's cage once . Boomer goes in his cage more but goes in to see Roo for snuggles and grooming. What sweeties.


----------



## BigBunny

I've had to make a few big adjustments as he bunnies are really testing my building skills. Boomer managed to jump on top of his cage then up and over the play pen ! Since there's nowhere to move his cage to I have taken the whole cage top off his cage and now it's just a base! That will teach him !  Roo has been a pain in the butt too as she keeps her cage all lovely and clean but uses Boomer's whole cage as another litter tray. Boomer always uses a litter tray to poop and wee and Roo is fantastic at using a litter tray in her own cage but then likes to pop everywhere in boomers!!! Arghhh bunnies I love them but they drive mad! I think what I'm going to do if they adjust to the charges well ... I'm just going to take all the cage tops of and just have the bases. They don't really need cages anymore since they are now in a large pen area . The cages are because that's what they are use to sleeping in and that's where they both know to go at night time since they alway got locked up for bed time. 
Roo is 10 weeks old now! Yay! Time get her first vaccination. Poor baby. Boomer is loving Roo and Roo is quickly growing bigger. She's for sure bigger than Boomer now by a fair bit. Man they are cute together . &#128154; so much love for these buns. My son and I tried making them some toys and things to play with. Grass mat tunnels, balls with dowel in them to chew up. A maze made with tunnels and boxes and even a fluffy blanket bed. Was cute and makes their play pen look more home like instead of all cold and concrete looking. 
I'm going to QLD in just under 3 months and rabbits are illegal in QLD so they can't come. I have some bunny sitters lined up but I'm still stressing about leaving my babies with someone and somewhere they don't know. I'm going to be stressed all on my holidays thinking of my babies. Ok now is not the time to worry myself it's still almost 3 months away............


----------



## BigBunny

I have a problem! I keep seeing all these bunnies all over Facebook that need homes and I want to take them ALL!!! I'm very clucky for another bunny or several! I need help!!! 

My Boomer is being Boomer. A sweet heart who spends all day long trying to chew everything up and bang the metal bars on his pen.
Roo is growing by the day and looks like she could fly away with her giant ears . LOL. She's such a good girl who's mission in life is to explore every inch of the house and eat anything she can get in her mouth. 

roo is like 11 weeks this week I'm pretty sure if I counted right . She's growing so fast! I hope she gets HUGE! I'm loving her big size. More bunny to cuddle!!! 
she needs to go get her shot but I'm struggling to find a day I have off to take her. Uh, work gets in the way of everything.

Nothing much is happening around here so I'll add some photos just because .... &#128525;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431768011.068902.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431768022.834879.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431768032.785387.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431768057.499635.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431768075.784427.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431768095.985985.jpg


----------



## bunnyman666

Your rabbits are FAB!!!!!


----------



## BigBunny

So I'm sitting at home waiting for the right time to leave for the vets ... Had to make a call this morning and plead with them to squeeze my bunny in for a visit on a booked out day. My poor baby Roo has something wrong with her. Last night I picked her up for a cuddle and have her a pat in the head . She went psycho! It wasn't like her to o gave chase and picked her up and checked her over. Every time I touched her ears she would get jumpy so I looked inside and one ear was full of blood and red and hot and full of gunk all inside ! No idea what it is so off to the vets we go now. These bunnies visit the vet more times a year than I go to the doctors a year. And their visits cost more than mine! My poor baby girl hope she will be ok. And hope it's nothing serious. boomer shows no signs of whatever she has so he gets to miss out on this trip. Let's see what the vet says about it all. I hope she can also get her vaccinations while I'm there to avoid another visit just for them.


----------



## Azerane

Really hope Roo is ok, hopefully it's something simple like she just knocked it on something. Can't believe how big she is at 11 weeks! She's going to be about twice that size I reckon


----------



## pani

Sending good thoughts to you and Roo!


----------



## BigBunny

Roo is ok. She has mites ! And a slight infection in her ear from the itching. She was given ear drops and a parasite treatment and Boomer had to have it too just incase he got them from her. She will be fine. She was weighed while at the vets and was 2.355 kilos. Crazy! She also got her vaccinations while there and let the vet know exactly how she felt with lots of thumping of disapproval on the metal examination table. Haha. She was a very good girl though. I still feel bad that I didn't notice earlier but what's happened has happened. All is well here


----------



## bunnyman666

Bless your little Roo and Boomer.


----------



## BigBunny

Roo's ear looks great now. Still a few days of ear drops to go but she's doing fantastic! Hates the drops and hates me when she knows I have the drops in my hand! Boomer and Roo have a whole routine now with it... 630 pm too gets her ear drops every night. She gets put back in the pen and then uses her back legs to shove in her ear to then lick off all the ear drops. Boomer comes along and shoves his head down in her ear when she has finished doing it herself. They must taste good or something because they both love to eat them. As much as I try and stop them they just go ahead and do it anyways so I don't bother now. Must not taste too bad or be too harmful as they are both good  Roo is now weighing 2.355 kilos ! That was the last weigh in at the vets. She's growing quick I printed off some photos from the first day we got her and I forgot how little she was then I found baby photos of tiny boomer and can't believe either of them was ever that small. So cute! I love watching them grow! I even asked my partner the other night if we can let Roo has some babies before we desex her so I can have more bunnies and get to watch them grow from the start. Still undecided on that though but will consider it. I'd be happy to keep all of the babies she has ! (Just one litter) knowing me though it won't happen cause I don't have the time to care for babies so she will prob just end up desexed sooner rather than later. We don't have anyone I know who has a large male intact bunny anyways so would have to find a date for her anyways before she could even have babies .


----------



## BigBunny

Quick update. Boomer good . Roo so naughty but good. Roo has mastered escaping from her pen. Ate my bamboo plant, chewed a hole right through the wall to the other side and also broke a pair of glasses. Hence the naughty part. But she's in good health and growing by the day! 13 almost 14 weeks now. Boomer is just sweet sweet Boomer. has been a good boy except banging his cage at all hours of the night wanting out! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433076207.615091.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433076220.809553.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433076255.708138.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433076273.742654.jpg


----------



## JBun

Such a NAUGHTY bunny!!! But oh so cute


----------



## Azerane

She ate a whole through the wall?!?! :shock: That IS naughty. She's gorgeous though, she looks very cheeky in that couch pic.


----------



## bunnyman666

Roo looks like a cheeky bugger. Bless your two cute nise wigglers.


----------



## BigBunny

Oh Boomer and Roo. Where do I begin ! Trouble trouble and more trouble! Adorable none the less. Hehe. Boomer and Roo love each other 99% of the time. The other 1% someone is taking food off the other or pulling the others hair. Boomer is overly loving Roo. He grooms her until there's wet patches on her and he even pulls her hair he gets that into it! Roo has what looks like spots all over her grey fur now. It's where he has pulled hair and/or groomed her too much! They are obsessed with cleaning each other's ears now since the medication Roo had for her ear . She doesn't the same to Boomer though shoving her head into his ears to clean them. Oh they also don't have cages in their pen anymore. Just the bases as they keeps getting out and using the cage tops to then jump over the fence. So cage free now except their in a pen most of the time as they can't be trusted free running the house now cause they are so naughty. They still get lots of free run time but VERY closely watched when they do! Trouble and trouble can't help themselves destroying stuff when out. I'll add some pics I took outside today playing with them. Look closely at Roo's fur to see the spots thanks to Boomer. Boomer is a chubba now he gets to free feed again on pellets. Since Roo is still so young I always have the bowls over full with food and well since Boomer lives with her he also now had unlimited food ! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433572729.743287.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433572759.545061.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433572774.415065.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433572786.781198.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433572808.552376.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433572838.164734.jpg


----------



## Bonsai

I'm glad to hear Roo is doing good now!  Its so scary when something's wrong with your pets, especially when there's blood involved. I am glad it was nothing too terribly bad and I hope she gets to feeling better!

Cute little trouble makers you got there, Roo is very pretty! I love vienna marked rabbits, haha. I have a real sweet spot for them. :hearts


----------



## BigBunny

I'm curious to know what she was once crossed with. She obviously isn't a pure Flemish but I still call her one due to her size. She's such a sweetie. Very friendly to everyone and always climb on your lap for a head scratch


----------



## Bonsai

Flemish can be BEW and vienna-marked so she very well could be part Flemish at least. Perhaps some Standard chin or giant chin for her coloring? I don't think Flemish in that pattern are very common but I imagine chinchilla can appear in a lot of mixes if the genetics are just right, even if its not a native color in one of the breeds.

Regardless, she seems very sweet though full of mischief! She's a gorgeous girl.


----------



## BigBunny

Brush day today. Everyone got a brush out cause every time u touch either one of them you get covered in hair ! Has anyone tried to spin the fur and make wool ? I think it would make a nice warm jumper. Hahahaha there's enough of it . View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434201125.911624.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434201139.578602.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434201150.013280.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434201161.212778.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434201169.530078.jpg


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry

Haha that's adorae


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry

Adorable*


----------



## MILU

:hearts::heartbeat::flowerskiss:


----------

